# Ganar dinero con nuestras webs : alternativas a Adsense



## MetalLord (29 Abr 2012)

No se muy bien donde abrir este hilo así que lo pongo aquí . Matizar que en esto de ganar dinero con nuestras webs nos podrá echar una mano Calopez , que lo tendrá dominado .

Pongo mi granito de arena y a ver si entre todos podemos conocer mejor las opciones y rentabilizar nuestras páginas si queremos sacar unos eurillos .

Adsense es la publicidad más conocida y probablemente la que mejor funciona , no me extiendo por tanto con ella y tanto para quien quiere probar otra cosa , como para quien le hayan echado de Adsense , o quiera poner otro tipo de publicidad que Adsense no permite o no tiene , aquí van unas cuantas alternativas :

*Publisuites *

Esta empresa se dedica al marketplace de publicidad. Es muy conocida dentro de este sector y es de las que más me gustan porque das de alta tus blogs o páginas y pasas a formar parte de su mercado donde te contratan los anunciantes para artículos patrocinados. Como alternativa es bastante interesante y pagan muy bien.

Más info: *Publisuites


The Moneytizer*

La mayoría de las campañas son en CPM (pago por impresión) y tiene muchos tipos de formatos para colocar en las webs. Por lo que he ido viendo, lo que hace es combinar las mejores campañas de los proveedores de publicidad, así que es bastante más rentable que otras plataformas, al menos lo que he podido probar. El único requisito obligatorio es tener dominio propio, es decir, blogs con el subdominio blogspot o wordpress no los acepta. Más info:* The Moneytizer, monetización web en CPM


Evadav*

Interesante plataforma especializada en las notificaciones web. Los usuarios se suscriben y reciben en su navegador anuncios que nos irgán generando ingresos a corto, medio y largo plazo. Muy buen método y además poco intrusivo que se puede combinar con el resto de publicidades que tengamos en la web:* Evadav, monetización web con notificaciones nativas


ADFLY :*

Te dan la opción de convertir cualquier link de tu web a través de su publicidad . De este modo cualquiera que haga click en algún link de tu web antes de ir al destino le aparecerá una publicidad de 3 segundos que puede cerrar . Es bastante curioso el sistema . Tiene varias opciones como convertir todos los links de tu web a este formato ( no afecta al contenido ) o filtrar las direcciones que no quieres que aparezca esta publicidad . Yo por ejemplo , la he puesto en alguna web , pero he filtrado las redirecciones internas para que no aparezca publicidad si te mueves por la web , sólo en el caso de que hagas click en algún link al exterior .

Tienes la opción también de convertir cualquier link a este formato ( links en twitter , facebook o firmas en los foros ) , de forma que cada click te da dinero .
*adf.ly Make Money with your links


PopMyAds*

Publicidad mediante PopUnders, parecida a PopAds aunque parece que con un CPM algo más alto, me está dando de media 1$, para visitas de USA he visto campañas de 2-3$, no está mal. Se puede configurar además a 1 banners por IP/día o que se muestre siempre. El pago se puede solicitar a partir de 5 dólares y pagan en menos de una semana. Más info :* PopMyAds - Publicidad PopUnder


AdNow*

Publicidad nativa adaptable al contenido de la web y totalmente configurable. Se paga en CPC y si se tienen muchos clicks se pueden generar bastantes ingresos. Más info:* Configurar y optimizar Adnow


PopAds*

Exclusivamente para Popunders (los que se abren en una página aparte por detrás de la web), tiene un CPM muy alto. Problemente la mejor empresa de este tipo:* Ganar dinero con PopAds


PropellerAds*

De las mejores que he encontrado hasta ahora la publicidad móvil. Montón de campañas para todos los países:* Review PropellerAds


Revenue Hits*

Empresa muy conocida con varios años de experiencia. Muchos tipos de banners disponibles, buena tasa de relleno y publicidad para todos los países:

*Revenue Hits


Adsterra*

Esta empresa cuenta con bastantes formatos y campañas en CPM, CPC y CPA y según la temática de nuestra web influirá en el rendimiento que le podamos sacar. Interesante porque cuenta con un formato de notificaciones web, muy rentable si tenemos mucho tráfico móvil.

Más Info :* Adsterra


Adbooth eCPM  - *Mezcla campañas de varios tipos aunque está orientada al CPA , es decir, por registro. La gente habla muy bien de ella y está muy valorada, idónea para páginas de descargas y warez .


*Shorte.st  - *Acortador de links, similar a Adfly y con bastantes opciones.


Iré actualizando alguna más y a la espera de que vayamos completando el post entre todos .

Matiz : Los links que he puesto son para registrarse directamente ya que van desde mi usuario como referido . Propongo que lo hagamos todos los que aportemos nuevas . Si alguno quiere usar alguna de ellas le da lo mismo registrarse desde un sitio u otro , y haciéndolo con nuestros referidos eso que nos llevamos , vamos , cuestión de tirarse el rollo .

Segundo Matiz : En relación con lo anterior , las que he posteado , tienen todas programas de referidos , es decir , podemos meter un banner o link en nuestras páginas con redirección al programa de referidos . De esta forma si alguien nuevo se registra a través de ellos , en algunas obtiene ciertas ventajas ( como mejor pago los primeros meses y similares ) y nosotros sacamos algo más por enviar referidos .

Cualquier duda me comentáis , mis conocimientos sobre el tema son limitados y voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha , pero entre todos podemos ir aclarando las dudas .

Añadida Guía :* Como ganar dinero con tu página web : Guía

Una buena lista de empresas: 20 Empresas de publicidad web*

Para dueños de Blogs:* Cómo ganar dinero con un blog*


----------



## pisomaniac (29 Abr 2012)

_TANK (¿Cómo se tankea en este foro? _

Bueno, no sé si aún existirá, pero el botón "Donar" de Paypal es (o era) un clásico que formaba parte de muchos blogs y webs.

Yo estuve mirando de poner publicidad en un blog que tengo en Blogger. Iba a decantarme por Adsense, pero me ha frenado la LSSI. Paso de publicar todos mis datos en internet… no vaya a ser que me localice algún pirado/a :cook: (La multa mínima por incumplir la LSSI creo que rondaban los 30.000€).


----------



## MetalLord (29 Abr 2012)

pisomaniac dijo:


> _TANK (¿Cómo se tankea en este foro? _
> 
> Bueno, no sé si aún existirá, pero el botón "Donar" de Paypal es (o era) un clásico que formaba parte de muchos blogs y webs.
> 
> Yo estuve mirando de poner publicidad en un blog que tengo en Blogger. Iba a decantarme por Adsense, pero me ha frenado la LSSI. Paso de publicar todos mis datos en internet… no vaya a ser que me localice algún pirado/a :cook: (La multa mínima por incumplir la LSSI creo que rondaban los 30.000€).



La donación por Paypal la conozco pero no lo he probado aún . 

Sobre los datos , "téoricamente" son confidenciales . Es decir , tu te registras con un e-mail y nick y eso es lo que puede ver cualquiera si se pone a buscar , el resto de datos están asociados a la cuenta pero son privados y sólo debe conocerlos la empresa que contrates , si alguien los obtuviera sería de forma ilícita . Mientras no haya material ilegal no hay problema . En todas las que he probado el funcionamiento es este , incluso en algunas puedes inventarte los datos ya que no son relevantes , lo básico es que pongas bien el pago por paypal , transferencia o cheque .


----------



## aceGuanche (29 Abr 2012)

Me he dado de alta en BinLayer usando tu referal asegúrate, estoy esperando que confirmen mi pequeño blog


----------



## pisomaniac (29 Abr 2012)

*Por cierto, que alguien publique sus experiencias utilizando publicidad o programas de donaciones en sus webs/blogs (visitas, contenidos, ingresos...); y de paso, si existe alguna triquiñuela para saltarse la LSSI :baba:*
---​



MetalLord dijo:


> Sobre los datos , "téoricamente" son confidenciales . Es decir , tu te registras con un e-mail y nick y eso es lo que puede ver cualquiera si se pone a buscar , el resto de datos están asociados a la cuenta pero son privados y sólo debe conocerlos la empresa que contrates , si alguien los obtuviera sería de forma ilícita.



Me he explicado mal. Entre tú y al empresa con la que acuerdes la publicidad hay confidencialidad, claro. Pero yo me refiero a que aún así, si percibes un solo céntimo de beneficios por esa publicidad, seas empresa o particular, blog o web, con dominio en España o en el extranjero, debes cumplir la LSSI . O sea, publicar tus datos de forma accesible para que cualquier internauta pueda consultarlos, o al menos eso tengo entendido. Como aquí:

Legal: burbuja.info

Calopez ha puesto los datos de su empresa. Pero un particular debería poner su domicilio habitual, ciudad, DNI, correo electrónico o teléfono... Y si no, multazo. Por eso lo veo bastante peligroso, puesto que los troles podrían o ir a tu casa a buscarte, o si incumples la ley, denunciarte para que la administración actue y te multe.


----------



## MetalLord (29 Abr 2012)

aceGuanche dijo:


> Me he dado de alta en BinLayer usando tu referal asegúrate, estoy esperando que confirmen mi pequeño blog



Ahí apareces ya . Prueba a ver que tal , ya te digo que parecen muy correctos . Tienen además un soporte que funciona bastante bien , yo he hablado con ellos un par de veces y sin problemas de momento .


----------



## MetalLord (29 Abr 2012)

pisomaniac dijo:


> *Por cierto, que alguien publique sus experiencias utilizando publicidad o programas de donaciones en sus webs/blogs (visitas, contenidos, ingresos...); y de paso, si existe alguna triquiñuela para saltarse la LSSI :baba:*
> ---​
> 
> Me he explicado mal. Entre tú y al empresa con la que acuerdes la publicidad hay confidencialidad, claro. Pero yo me refiero a que aún así, si percibes un solo céntimo de beneficios por esa publicidad, seas empresa o particular, blog o web, con dominio en España o en el extranjero, debes cumplir la LSSI . O sea, publicar tus datos de forma accesible para que cualquier internauta pueda consultarlos, o al menos eso tengo entendido. Como aquí:
> ...



Tengo mis dudas al respecto . Calópez lo tiene así probablemente porque el dominio es suyo y como tal tiene que tenerlo registrado a su nombre y de forma legal . En las webs gratuitas tipo blogger , blogspot , wordpress y similares dudo que esto aplique ya que los dueños reales del dominio son estas empresas y te permiten usar subdominios y poner publicidad ya que ellos también salen beneficiados .


----------



## pisomaniac (2 May 2012)

UP

¿Casi 300 visitas en el hilo y nadie que maneje las ciberleyes o las formas más asequibles para ganar dinero con una web/blog se digna a internevir en él? :



MetalLord dijo:


> En las webs gratuitas tipo blogger , blogspot , wordpress y similares dudo que esto aplique ya que los dueños reales del dominio son estas empresas y te permiten usar subdominios y poner publicidad ya que ellos también salen beneficiados .



Ojalá tengas razón, la LSSI es muy ambigua, pero creo que igulamente, aún teniendo el servicio gratuito en blogger o wordpress, hay que cumplirla. Si alguien utiliza publicidad con ingresos en sus webs que nos confirme mejor de que va el tema...


----------



## MetalLord (2 May 2012)

pisomaniac dijo:


> UP
> 
> ¿Casi 300 visitas en el hilo y nadie que maneje las ciberleyes o las formas más asequibles para ganar dinero con una web/blog se digna a internevir en él? :
> 
> Ojalá tengas razón, la LSSI es muy ambigua, pero creo que igulamente, aún teniendo el servicio gratuito en blogger o wordpress, hay que cumplirla. Si alguien utiliza publicidad con ingresos en sus webs que nos confirme mejor de que va el tema...



Por lo que tengo entendido , lo único que aplica en estos casos es los impuestos que tengas que pagar en tu país por los beneficios obtenidos . La mayoría de empresas de publicidad son extranjeras , por lo que sólo te obligan a rellenar los datos para impuestos en su país . Si perteneces a otro es cuestión tuya declarar los ingresos o no . Creo que sólo estás obligado a declararlos si superas los 3.000 euros al año .


----------



## santiagol (4 May 2012)

No he probado Kiosked pero me parece que puede ser una buena alternativa, pues nos soluciona la búsqueda de imagenes de calidad para nuestras webs a la vez que nos permite ganar dinero con las mismas!

Publicidad En Imágenes Para Blogs : Almacén de Ideas


----------



## Hacendado (5 May 2012)

Cuales de esas permiten contenido warez, pelis, torrent, series.


----------



## MetalLord (17 May 2012)

Actualizo el hilo con otra empresa que llevo probando unas semanas y que no tiene mala pinta , además , su funcionamiento es distinto de las demás . 

ADFLY :

*
adf.ly Make Money with your links *

Te dan la opción de convertir cualquier link de tu web a través de su publicidad . De este modo cualquiera que haga click en algún link de tu web antes de ir al destino le aparecerá una publicidad de 3 segundos que puede cerrar . Es bastante curioso el sistema . Tiene varias opciones como convertir todos los links de tu web a este formato ( no afecta al contenido ) o filtrar las direcciones que no quieres que aparezca esta publicidad . Yo por ejemplo , la he puesto en alguna web , pero he filtrado las redirecciones internas para que no aparezca publicidad si te mueves por la web , sólo en el caso de que hagas click en algún link al exterior . 

Tienes la opción también de convertir cualquier link a este formato ( links en twitter , facebook o firmas en los foros ) , de forma que cada click te da dinero . 

En fin , la estoy probando aún pero no está mal , especialmente por la originalidad . 

A ver si alguien más se anima a postear más opciones .


----------



## MetalLord (26 May 2012)

Actualizo el hilo con otra empresa . 

EXOCLICK : 

*Exoclick , the nº1 traffic company*

Está orientada principalmente a páginas de adultos . En general tienen muy buenos comentarios y parece ser que pagan bastante alto las campañas, incluso por encima de Adsense . 
La pega que tiene es que son muy exigentes con las webs que admiten . Apenas he podido probarla por ello , ya que es dificil que admitan tu web si no se orienta hacia lo que ellos buscan . 

Tiene también programa de referidos .


----------



## pisomaniac (9 Jun 2012)

Artículo que no dice nada nuevo...

¿Cómo ganar dinero con los blogs? | Economía | elmundo.es


----------



## MetalLord (10 Jun 2012)

Actualizo el hilo con tema básico , los pagos . 

Con Bin Layer bastante retraso en los pagos , me deben 3 pagos desde hace un par de meses , aunque me han pagado uno . Según me dicen tienen retraso ellos de los anunciantes y piden paciencia , parecen muy serios asi que de momento les sigo usando , veremos que pasa . 
Traffic Revenue me ha sorprendido de nuevo , me han pagado en 2 días !!! Ni cuando usaba Adsense ( supuestamente la mejor en todo ) había recibido el pago tan rápido . 

Las demás los importe mínimos son más altos , por lo que aún no he podido solicitar los pagos . Seguiré informando .


----------



## Sombra (10 Jun 2012)

A lo importante: cuanto soléis ganar al mes?

Otra cosa: hay infinidad de webs y blogs por la red llenas de banners de publicidad, de mucha mierda a fin de cuentas, y muy poco contenido o recopiado de otras tantas miles de webs y blogs. ¿Para ganar dinero hay que timar o realmente con un buen portal y ofreciendo al visitante "algo" se puede conseguir dinero?
Lo digo porque entro en muchos blogs y webs que da asco entrar, eso si, con mi visita seguro que ya han ganado dos céntimos de euro. Y para más inri están posicionadas de las primeras por los buscadores.


----------



## MetalLord (21 Jun 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Actualizo el hilo con tema básico , los pagos .
> 
> Con Bin Layer bastante retraso en los pagos , me deben 3 pagos desde hace un par de meses , aunque me han pagado uno . Según me dicen tienen retraso ellos de los anunciantes y piden paciencia , parecen muy serios asi que de momento les sigo usando , veremos que pasa .
> Traffic Revenue me ha sorprendido de nuevo , me han pagado en 2 días !!! Ni cuando usaba Adsense ( supuestamente la mejor en todo ) había recibido el pago tan rápido .
> ...



Me autoquoteo para actualizar . 

Nuevo pago recibido de Bin Layer . Con retraso , pero parece que van pagando . Aún me deben un par de ellos , seguiré informando . 
La estoy usando menos por ese tema pero aún la tengo puesta en alguna web y la verdad es que pagan bien las impresiones , a ver si remontan que la empresa es realmente buena .


----------



## MetalLord (29 Jun 2012)

Bueno , como veo que no hay mucha participación en el hilo , me he montado una pequeña web sobre el tema para ir actualizando y ordenando estas empresas , selección de las mejores que he probado en definitiva . Os dejo el link por si queréis echarle un vistazo , iré actualizando poco a poco : 

Consejos Publicitarios / Monetiza tu Web


----------



## Business (1 Jul 2012)

Aquí comparto con vosotros mi adsense:


----------



## MiraQuePiso! (2 Jul 2012)

Business dijo:


> Aquí comparto con vosotros mi adsense:



Tienes una tasa de CTR ridícula. Seguro que puedes optimizar el tipo y disposición de anuncios. Esto es resumen de ingresos diarios?

saludos,


----------



## Malafollá (2 Jul 2012)

me apunto al hilo como lector y gracias a todos los foreros que intervienen.


----------



## MetalLord (8 Jul 2012)

Business dijo:


> Aquí comparto con vosotros mi adsense:



Adsense es la opción número 1 sin duda . Pero tiene sus pegas y sus limitaciones . Por ejemplo Adsense si no recuerdo mal , no tiene Popups de publicidad , que son los anuncios que más dinero generan . Para el pago por click pagan muy bien pero por ejemplo para CPM las hay mejores ( como algunas que he puesto ) .

En tu reporte tienes 26 clicks . Si tuvieras 0 clicks ( algo no tan raro con menos de 10.000 visitas ) hubieras sacado poco más de 1 euro con Adsense .


----------



## Sombra (8 Jul 2012)

Ya os compensa tener 5 euros por tantas horas de trabaja para conseguir las 10.000 visitas? o estamos hablando de cientos de euros al mes?
A veces, no nos damos cuenta y por ganar 20€ tiramos tantas horas al mes que pidiendo en la calle sacaríamos un 1000% más y en menos tiempo.


----------



## MetalLord (19 Jul 2012)

Actualizo el hilo con una más : 

Consejos Publicitarios: Ganar dinero con nuestras páginas . Alternativas a Adsense : Smowtion


----------



## indibil (6 Sep 2012)

Creo (reconozco que soy un ignorante en este tema) que lo que hablas son sobre enlaces de afiliados, en el blog de abajo (no es mío pero creo que puede ser interesante) aparece explicado, espero que sea de utilidad.


Enlaces de afiliados - Todo lo que necesitas saber sobre ellos.


----------



## MetalLord (14 Sep 2012)

indibil dijo:


> Creo (reconozco que soy un ignorante en este tema) que lo que hablas son sobre enlaces de afiliados, en el blog de abajo (no es mío pero creo que puede ser interesante) aparece explicado, espero que sea de utilidad.
> 
> 
> Enlaces de afiliados - Todo lo que necesitas saber sobre ellos.



Interesante. Las que se han posteado no son enlaces de afiliados, son empresas de publicidad , es similar pero no funciona igual . De las que plantea el artículo sólo he probado TradeDoubler pero aún no lo suficiente . Tiene muchas opciones pero es bastante complicado hacerla funcionar bien , la interfaz y el funcionamiento es ..... confuso .


----------



## calopez (17 Sep 2012)

Ahora empiezan a salir campañas interesantes para tweets patrocinados.

Respecto a programas de afiliados he tenido muy buenas experiencias con Tradedoubler, especialmente en webs de viajes.


----------



## greg_house (19 Sep 2012)

Coño! Me suscribo!


----------



## MetalLord (19 Sep 2012)

alopez76 dijo:


> Yo uso adversal en mis sites, para popups y popunders...... dan una buena pasta...



Esta tiene buena pinta , pero ojo con los requisitos : 


REQUIREMENTS 

Your site must: 
have a minimum of 2,500 page views per month
consist of 50% North American traffic
have been online for at least 1 month
not contain adult content
be in English


----------



## MetalLord (6 Oct 2012)

Actualizo con un par más : 

*Afitelia*

*Affiliate Future*


----------



## inmobiliarias (8 Oct 2012)

Gracias por las recomendaciones, son muy interesantes.


----------



## MetalLord (16 Oct 2012)

Para quien use BinLayer : 

*Actualización :* BinLayer ha parado su actividad y por el momento no muestran publicidad ni se generan ingresos . A la espera de que se resuelva la situación las cuentas permanecen abiertas y el dinero se queda acumulado pendiente de cobro . Esperemos que se solucionen sus problemas y sigan funcionando .


----------



## Sr. Pérez (13 Nov 2012)

Upeo para plantear una duda, ¿Por qué son tan pejigueros los de AdSense para aceptar nuevos "asociados"? He intentado darme de alta con una cuenta de gmail+blogger que no generará mucho tráfico (serán unas 500 visitas mes, más o menos), pero no sé porqué a los señoritos no les parece lo suficientemente buena...

¿Se están poniendo pijos y ya sólo buscan web a partir de cierto nivel? ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?

Estoy pensando en pasar de ellos directamente y poner algún otro servicio de la competencia y que se jodan. Traffic Revenue me atraía, pero se quedó como segunda opción.

¿Alguien con experiencias con esa página quiere compartir sus experiencias/recomendaciones?

Gracias de antebrazo, shurs.


----------



## MetalLord (14 Nov 2012)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Upeo para plantear una duda, ¿Por qué son tan pejigueros los de AdSense para aceptar nuevos "asociados"? He intentado darme de alta con una cuenta de gmail+blogger que no generará mucho tráfico (serán unas 500 visitas mes, más o menos), pero no sé porqué a los señoritos no les parece lo suficientemente buena...
> 
> ¿Se están poniendo pijos y ya sólo buscan web a partir de cierto nivel? ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?
> 
> ...



Para darte de alta en Adsense tienes que hacerlo con una página que ya lleve un tiempo y con suficiente contenido , no se si es esto lo que te habrá pasado . Son muy pijoteros y te banean a la mínima , yo para dar de alta las páginas no tuve problemas y cobré bien algunos meses hasta que tuve un follón con ellos y baneo al canto , no hay recurso posible pongas lo que pongas en él . 

Traffic Revenue a mí me funcionó bastante bien y me pagaron enseguida , en 2 días , más rápido que ninguno . Por contra su publicidad no es muy allá y no tengo muy claro si están funcionando bien ahora . No me parece mala opción pero intenta buscarte alguna más currada para rentabilizar mejor la web. En este mismo hilo hay varias donde elegir .


----------



## MetalLord (14 Nov 2012)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que no he metido en el hilo una de las que estoy usando y que funciona bastante bien : 

*ADPV : *

Esta empresa se dedica al marketplace de publicidad . Es muy conocida dentro de este sector y de las mejores y más serias que he probado . 

El funcionamiento es más o menos sencillo . Damos de alta nuestras webs , las cuales tienen que aprobar y ponemos los espacios que queremos ocupar con su publicidad en nuestras webs . Los banners que demos de alta , serán donde los anunciantes contraten el espacio y muestren su publicidad , por lo que los banners siempre deben estar puestos cuando tengamos campañas activas . 
Lo más sencillo es dar de alta los espacios , ponerlos en la web y esperar a que sean contratados . Si la página tiene bastantes visitas o interesa a los anunciantes , no tardarán mucho en contratarnos . 

En función del tipo de banner que pongamos , tendrá más éxito el banner , hay tamaños como 300x250 o 120x600 que resultan más interesantes para los anunciantes y por tanto tendremos más campañas . Tenemos muchos banners donde elegir o incluso personalizarlos . 

Nos dan bastante libertad , podemos poner el precio mínimo que queremos cobrar por campañas por CPC , CPM o CPL , aunque debemos tener cuidado con no pasarnos con los precios o nadie nos contratará . Podemos elegir el número de campañas que se irán mostrando en ese banner o si se mostrarán en todas las páginas de la web , sólo en algunas .... 

Como digo , son muy serios y bastante profesionales , por lo que debemos definir bien las webs que demos de alta para que resulten atractivas para los anunciantes , informando bien sobre el número de visitas que tenemos , el contenido de la web , el pagerank , alexarank ( tenemos la opción de que ADPV nos de los rank de las webs de forma automática ) . 

Una de las opciones más interesantes , es que podemos poner un código alternativo en los banners , es decir otra publicidad de otra empresa , para que se muestre en ese espacio mientras no haya campañas activas , de esta forma , siempre tenemos el espacio ocupado . 

Pagan mediante transferencia o Paypal al llegar a un mínimo de 50 euros . 

Podéis registraros desde este link (va con mi usuario de referido) : *Monetiza tu web con Adpv*


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (14 Nov 2012)

Lo de la privacidad que se comenta en el hilo, no se de donde sacáis que se puede acceder a tus datos personales, dirección...Saludos.


----------



## mike69 (14 Nov 2012)

Hoygan!!! Pregunta de neofito.

¿Puedo controlar las empresas que se publicitan en mi blog? Porque si mi blog está dedicado a la asesoría, si me ponen anuncios de porno-gay la hemos jodido, con todo el respeto a los gays.::


----------



## MetalLord (14 Nov 2012)

Micarromelorobaron dijo:


> Yo tengo Ad-Sense en un blog y youtube, la verdad es que con pocos clicks voy sacando unos 12euros al mes, pero por 12 euros no se si me vale la pena el tema fiscal, tengo entendido que hay que comunicar la actividad económica ( que según el administrativo que te pille no sabe ni a que categoría corresponde) y luego declarar los ingresos en la declaración de la renta, a ver en que co*o de casilla se pone esto.
> 
> La parte buena, como tengas un poco de tráfico se tiene que sacar pasta, porque hay usuarios de youtube que viven de la publicidad. Si te sacas un buen plus vale la pena el dolor de cabeza de hacienda y la mañana perdida para darte de alta en el IAE ( si los ingresos son bajos no hay que pagar, pero por lo visto igualmente tienes que comunicarlo).
> 
> Lo de la privacidad que se comenta en el hilo, no se de donde sacáis que se puede acceder a tus datos personales, dirección...Saludos.



Los ingresos menores a 3.000 euros al año de este tipo no es obligatorio declararlos ( que me corrija alguien si me equivoco ) . Adsense para Youtube paga muy bien y es la única publicidad que se puede usar en Youtube, pero cuidado con los derechos de copyright tanto del video como de la música que usas en los videos . A mi me cancelaron la cuenta ( la de Adsense , la de youtube te la dejan ) con más de 100 euros acumulados en un par de meses .


----------



## MetalLord (14 Nov 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Hoygan!!! Pregunta de neofito.
> 
> ¿Puedo controlar las empresas que se publicitan en mi blog? Porque si mi blog está dedicado a la asesoría, si me ponen anuncios de porno-gay la hemos jodido, con todo el respeto a los gays.::



En algunas sí y en otras no . En la mayoría , por no decir todas , te preguntan antes si quieres admitir contenido de adultos , no lo ponen por defecto . 

La última que he puesto en el hilo ( ADPV) por ejemplo, las campañas las contratan los anunciantes en tus espacios , por lo que siempre sabes que campañas se van a mostrar y puedes pausarlas o cancelarlas si no te convencen .


----------



## Sr. Pérez (14 Nov 2012)

MetalLord dijo:


> Para darte de alta en Adsense tienes que hacerlo con una página que ya lleve un tiempo y con suficiente contenido , no se si es esto lo que te habrá pasado.



La cosa está en que primero me di de alta con una cuenta "de reserva", donde suelo hacer las pruebas de diseño y demás antes de publicar en la otra. Cuando me la denegaron, pedí a través de la cuenta "real" que comento y las mismas.

No me va a sacar de pobre, la página en la que quería poner publicidad lleva ya 4 años funcionando a medio gas y como dije en un mes bueno hacemos 500 visitas. Gente fiel, pero pocos. Al final es una página de hobby muy friki y bastante minoritaria (sellos). Podría tomarme la molestia de moverla un poco por foros y demás, ahora mismo publico dos veces en un mes bueno o poco más. pero ya digo, yo sólo quería sacar unas perrillas sin meter muchas horas.

Me toca un poco las narices que estos pollos me inhabiliten la cuenta por eso, porque vamos, no se me ocurre otra cosa, el contenido no es violento, ni adultos, ni siquiera política. 

Y, encima, como dices, ni explicación ni nada. Ni encuentro mail de contacto. Si sólo les interesan webs a partir de cierta cantidad de tráfico, que dejen de dar la murga con sus pestañas de monetiza tu blog y blablabla. Coño, si tuviera 500.000 visitas únicas por día no necesitaria el puto adsense para monetizarme mi web...

Resumiendo: que les den.



MetalLord dijo:


> Traffic Revenue a mí me funcionó bastante bien y me pagaron enseguida , en 2 días , más rápido que ninguno . Por contra su publicidad no es muy allá y no tengo muy claro si están funcionando bien ahora . No me parece mala opción pero intenta buscarte alguna más currada para rentabilizar mejor la web. En este mismo hilo hay varias donde elegir .



Sí, la he estado mirando, pero eso de que abras la pestaña de news y salgan porrón de incidencias catastróficas... me echó bastante para atrás.

Además el precio por 1000 (clicks, supongo) para España es de risa. Ya me imagino que Adsense tampoco dará mucho más, pero al menos allí las visitas te cuentan para algo, por lo que entendí de TR no era así. Sólo se cobran los clicks en los baners. ¿Me equivoco?



Micarromelorobaron dijo:


> Yo tengo Ad-Sense en un blog y youtube, la verdad es que con pocos clicks voy sacando unos 12euros al mes,



 joer, pues eso era lo que yo quería... que Adsense me dejara ir sumando unos cuantos pavos y cobrar al final de año para un par de libros y unas birras.

¿Con qué nivel de tráfico te aceptaron?

Saludos a todos, y gracias por la info, especialmente a ti, Metallord. A ver si este finde le doy un vistazo a esta última que recomiendas.

¿Puedes adelantar cuanto pagan por tráfico español, si es por CPM, por clicks, por impresiones/visitas, etc?


----------



## MetalLord (14 Nov 2012)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Sí, la he estado mirando, pero eso de que abras la pestaña de news y salgan porrón de incidencias catastróficas... me echó bastante para atrás.
> 
> Además el precio por 1000 (clicks, supongo) para España es de risa. Ya me imagino que Adsense tampoco dará mucho más, pero al menos allí las visitas te cuentan para algo, por lo que entendí de TR no era así. Sólo se cobran los clicks en los baners. ¿Me equivoco?



No te puedo decir porque la única estadística que te dan son los ingresos generados cada día . Ya digo que son cutrecillos pero no me quejo demasiado de ellos , aunque ahora no los uso cuando les he puesto ya te digo que me han pagado muy rápido , por ejemplo Adsense paga más pero creo recordar que son casi 2 meses para recibir el cheque y hay que llegar a 75 euros o 100 dólares ( al menos cuando yo estuve ) . 



> ¿Puedes adelantar cuanto pagan por tráfico español, si es por CPM, por clicks, por impresiones/visitas, etc?



Entiendo que te refieres a ADPV . Casi todos los anunciantes son españoles así que está orientado a tráfico de España . El precio de los anuncios lo pones tú y los anunciantes lo contratan , por lo general te recomiendan un precio de 0,10 por click y 0,20 por CPM ( 1000 impresiones ) . En función del tipo de web te vendrá mejor que te paguen por click o por impresiones o tener ambas .


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (17 Nov 2012)

El blog no genera apenas ingresos, tiene muy poco tráfico pero era un blog recién abierto de hace un par de meses y me aceptaron en AdSense.
Después le metí AdSense a una página de youtube que tengo hace tres años, pero el tráfico tampoco es muy alto ( unas 3000 visitas/ año).

La cuestión, si no me equivoco, es que lo que te paguen por click depende de la cantidad de clicks en relación con el número de visitas. Si tienes muchísimas visitas y pocos clicks te pagan menos que si tienes muy pocas visitas pero todos le dan a la publicidad. No puedes hacerlo tú mismo porque te banean la cuenta, tampoco sirve hacerlo con el ordenador del vecino, pero un día probamos a darle a la publicidad de todos los vídeos y te salen 4 euros fácil ( ovbiamente si lo repites te acaban pillando y te quedarás sin cuenta).

Saludos.


----------



## Business (17 Nov 2012)

Creo que lo mejor para darle rentabilidad a una página web es ofrecer tus servicios a otras, por ejemplo:

Vender banner, mil visitas al dia, 15€ al mes (por ejemplo).
Poner videos de youtube y dar servicio a vlogers (bloggers de youtube) k kieren mas reproducciones de su vídeo.
Crear tus propios anuncios, de otras webs de tu propiedad o productos.


----------



## actuaral (18 Nov 2012)

*publicidad*

La que mejor paga en este momento es sin duda Google Adsense, actualmente tengo unas 1000-2000 visitas diarias y mis ganancias son de 2 euros diarios. he probado con otras y la verdad que no ganaba ni una tercera parte con google adsense


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (18 Nov 2012)

Con lo que yo flipo es con las multas por no cumplir la LSSI, como mínimo 30.000 euros.


----------



## MetalLord (4 Dic 2012)

Bueno, actualizo el hilo con una nueva y un update de otra ya posteada : 

Alternativas a Adsense : Xploraclick - Esta la estoy probando desde hace un tiempo y me está gustando bastante como funciona. 

Y actualizo la info sobre Chitika : 

Una opción bastante interesante que Chitika acaba de ponerse en marcha, se denomina Chitika Linx y consiste en anuncios In-Text en la web mediante un script que podemos instalar. Es decir, instalamos el script en la página y en algunas de las palabras de nuestra web aparecerán resaltadas , si el usuario pulsa o pasa el ratón por encima se le mostrará publicidad . Este método por lo general aumenta considerablemente los ingresos y empieza a usarse por muchas empresas como otro tipo de publicidad . Es similar a lo que ofrece Infolinks o Hotwords . 

Alternativas a Adsense : Chitika


----------



## MetalLord (4 Dic 2012)

Micarromelorobaron dijo:


> Con lo que yo flipo es con las multas por no cumplir la LSSI, como mínimo 30.000 euros.



humm ?? detalla eso si es posible .


----------



## Locar (4 Dic 2012)

Una duda.

Gestiono un foro deportivo. Tenemos mas o menos un año de antiguedad y nos movemos sobre las 6000 visitas mes y unas 60000 paginas vistas.

Vale la pena poner publicidad? Cuanto se podria sacar? La idea es cubrir gastos... O que ayude.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (5 Dic 2012)

Misma pregunta que Locar.


----------



## MetalLord (5 Dic 2012)

Locar dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> Gestiono un foro deportivo. Tenemos mas o menos un año de antiguedad y nos movemos sobre las 6000 visitas mes y unas 60000 paginas vistas.
> 
> Vale la pena poner publicidad? Cuanto se podria sacar? La idea es cubrir gastos... O que ayude.





PerotRocaguinarda dijo:


> Misma pregunta que Locar.



Es decisión de cada poner o no publicidad . La cantidad de visitas no es muy elevada pero no está mal, podéis probar a poner publicidad un tiempo y a ver que tal va . La cantidad que saquéis depende de muchas cosas , los banners que pongáis , el tipo de banner etc ....


----------



## actuaral (6 Dic 2012)

*respuesta*

Como dice Metallord depende de muchas cosas, otro factor en tener en cuenta es la temática, no todas las temáticas nos van a pagar igual por click...


----------



## MetalLord (12 Ene 2013)

Actualizo el hilo con una más : 

*CLICKSOR*

Clicksor es una empresa muy recomendada en general y conocida dentro de la publicidad web como una buena alternativa a Adsense.Una vez nos registremos tendremos que añadir las páginas con la información básica sobre ellas (temática , palabras clave , idioma .... ) , es importante que seamos cuidadosos con esto ya que influirá en la publicidad que se mostrará en los banners .

Las campañas que usa son de tipo CPM, CPC y CPA y según la temática de nuestra web influirá en el rendimiento que le podamos sacar .

Pagan por cheque o Paypal al llegar a una cantidad mínima de 50 dólares entre el día 1 y 15 de cada mes o por transferencia bancaria llegando a 1.000 dólares .

Más Info : *CLICKSOR*


----------



## burbujito1982 (17 Ene 2013)

Y cuánto puede estar ganando la famosa Alicia con sus escotes y sus más de 5 millones de visitas

Alicia Young | Los escotes de Alicia

Tengo curiosidad, ya que una idea tan sencilla triunfe de esta forma


----------



## MetalLord (18 Ene 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Y cuánto puede estar ganando la famosa Alicia con sus escotes y sus más de 5 millones de visitas
> 
> Alicia Young | Los escotes de Alicia
> 
> Tengo curiosidad, ya que una idea tan sencilla triunfe de esta forma



Pues dificil cuantificar, pero a poco que lo tenga bien monetizado , un CPM normalito de 0,10 por banner echa cuentas ....


----------



## euriborfree (18 Ene 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Pues dificil cuantificar, pero a poco que lo tenga bien monetizado , un CPM normalito de 0,10 por banner echa cuentas ....



5 millones de visitas con un CPM de 0.10, son 10 centimos por cada 1000 visitas (que me parece una miseria), le habrian supuesto unicamente 500 euros.

Pero ni siquiera tiene banners


----------



## MetalLord (18 Ene 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> 5 millones de visitas con un CPM de 0.10, son 10 centimos por cada 1000 visitas (que me parece una miseria), le habrian supuesto unicamente 500 euros.
> 
> Pero ni siquiera tiene banners



500 euros por banners con un CPM normalito , 2 -3 banners , ya son 1.500 euros fácil en 2-3 meses que tiene el blog . No está nada mal por postear una foto de tus tetas de vez en cuando . Hablamos hipotéticamente claro .


----------



## euriborfree (18 Ene 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> 500 euros por banners con un CPM normalito , 2 -3 banners , ya son 1.500 euros fácil en 2-3 meses que tiene el blog . No está nada mal por postear una foto de tus tetas de vez en cuando . Hablamos hipotéticamente claro .



pues si, porque el unico motivo por el que la gente va a ese blog es por el pechamen que muestra, porque solo escribe paridas y encima ni siquiera lo hace por dinero, solo por recibir atencion


----------



## MetalLord (18 Ene 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> pues si, porque el unico motivo por el que la gente va a ese blog es por el pechamen que muestra, porque solo escribe paridas y encima ni siquiera lo hace por dinero, solo por recibir atencion



jejeje veo que lo has pillado jajjajaja 

Yo creo que simplemente no conocía el tema, monetizando bien ese blog con una idea bastante original la verdad y con la repercusión que ha tenido se hubiera podido sacar una pasta maja sin mucho esfuerzo y haciendo lo mismo .


----------



## MetalLord (16 Feb 2013)

Bueno, subo el hilo con par de cosas que creo pueden ser útiles : 

Una empresa que me he encontrado y me está gustando como rinde para generar backlinks, añadir las páginas en directorios, ganar seguidores en las redes sociales, aumentar visitas etc.... Tiene versión gratuita que funciona bastante bien. 

*Aumentar visitas en nuestras Webs : Link Collider *

Y para quien tenga videos y no quiera o no pueda usar Adsense, un par de alternativas interesantes a Youtube para sacar algo de dinero con los videos : 

*Alternativas a Youtube para ganar dinero con videos*


----------



## MetalLord (16 Abr 2013)

Va tocando actualizar el hilo : 

*Adjal * - Orientada al CPA , es decir, por registro. La gente habla muy bien de ella y está muy valorada, idónea para páginas de descargas y warez . 

*PopAds* - Exclusivamente para Popunders (los que se abren en una página aparte por detrás de la web), tiene un CPM muy alto. 

*LinkBucks  *- Acortador de links, similar a Adfly.


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Abr 2013)

Gracias hamijo por el hilo, interesante


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Abr 2013)

¿Que red de afiliados preferis? ¿Zanox, Tradedoubler, Netfilia?

¿ Sabéis si los enlaces de texto (javascript) se pueden modificar para convertirlos en un enlace de texto puro y duro?


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2013)

MikelGonza si estas manifiestate, que te han baneado y tengo que preguntarte sobre Adsense.


----------



## MetalLord (30 Abr 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Que red de afiliados preferis? ¿Zanox, Tradedoubler, Netfilia?
> 
> ¿ Sabéis si los enlaces de texto (javascript) se pueden modificar para convertirlos en un enlace de texto puro y duro?



Unas páginas atrás, Calopez hablaba muy bien de Tradedoubler.
De este tipo uso Netaffiliation, funcionan bien, pero para mi tipo de webs no les saco apenas rendimiento.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 12:02 ----------

Actualizo de paso, para quien use Traffic Revenue, la empresa ha cerrado. Las cantidades pendientes de cobrar se pueden migrar a PopAds y cobrarlas con esta empresa.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Abr 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿ Sabéis si los enlaces de texto (javascript) se pueden modificar para convertirlos en un enlace de texto puro y duro?



¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## calderopedro (30 Abr 2013)

a cerrdo taffic reveneu? y eso se sabe xq?


----------



## MetalLord (30 Abr 2013)

calderopedro dijo:


> a cerrdo taffic reveneu? y eso se sabe xq?



Han enviado un e-mail comentándolo. De todas formas, al menos dan la opción de cobrar el dinero acumulado migrando la cuenta a PopAds tanto si ya tienes cuenta allí o abriendote una nueva, algo es algo. Eso sí, de plazo dan hasta junio para hacerlo.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres?



Me refiero que si el codigo HTML que dan los afiliados por ejemplo tradedoubler se puede convertir en un enlace url con los datos de afiliado.

Por ejemplo : <a target=" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx&tag=afiliado /> por http://xxxxx/afiliado

Doy por sentado que se puede, porque andar copiando el html de cada afiliado (sea texto o banner) es un coñazo. Pero como siempre ponen, "No modifiques el codigo" igual no cuentan las conversiones y hacemos branding de gratis.

En los Adpool si que interesa copiar el html pero en los enlaces de texto en plan: Te recomiendo el hosting bluehost, en lugar de poner: Te recomiendo el + codigo html. Poner Te recomiendo el hosting bluehost + enlace afiliado a bluehost.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres?



¿Crees que se puede cambiar el codigo de la creatividad por el tracking link?


----------



## Cui Bono (1 May 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me refiero que si el codigo HTML que dan los afiliados por ejemplo tradedoubler se puede convertir en un enlace url con los datos de afiliado.
> 
> Por ejemplo : <a target=" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx&tag=afiliado /> por http://xxxxx/afiliado
> 
> ...



Quieres capturar un atributo 'target' de un elemento 'a' y crear un enlace y un texto de enlace (href + innerHtml). Algo como esto:

```
<html>
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
	<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.6.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
	<title>Prueba</title>
	<script type="text/javascript">
	jQuery(document).ready(function(){
		$('a[target]').each(function(){ // seleccionamos cada uno de los 'a' con atributo target
			// capturamos el atributo target
			var target=$(this).attr('target');
			//alert(target);

			var patron = /&tag=([^&]*)$/; //patron regular
			var coincide = patron.exec(target);
			//alert(coincide[1]); 
			$(this).attr('href',target); // cambio enlace
			var enlacetxt=target.replace('&tag='+coincide[1],''); // limpio
			$(this).html(enlacetxt+'/'+coincide[1]); // cambio texto del enlace
			
		});
      
   });
    </script>
</head>
<body>
<div id="contenedor">
<a target="http://loquesea.com/index.php?uno=dos&tag=afiliado">---Publicidad--</a>
</div>


</body>
</html>
```
He usado js con sintaxis jQuery.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2013)

Me interesa saber si esta permitido hacerlo. O estamos obligados a usar el codigo de Tradedoubler y otras redes de afiliados. En la mayoria ponen "No modifiques el codigo" pero no se si es para que no te lo cargues o porque no te van a contabilizar las conversiones si lo haces.


----------



## MetalLord (3 May 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Me interesa saber si esta permitido hacerlo. O estamos obligados a usar el codigo de Tradedoubler y otras redes de afiliados. En la mayoria ponen "No modifiques el codigo" pero no se si es para que no te lo cargues o porque no te van a contabilizar las conversiones si lo haces.



Depende de la red, yo lo preguntaría abiertamente comentando que quieres poner una banner concreto en un tamaño que no tienen y a ver que te dicen. Por ejemplo en Adjal sí es posible hacerlo, puedes crear banners propios y con el link asociado a tu cuenta de esa campaña (por ejemplo: http://adjal/usuario/campaña/xxxxx ... ) te contabiliza igual que cualquier otro banner ya existente. 

Por lo general la mayoría de los códigos tienen algo parecido, un link asociado al usuario y único donde se contabilizan los clicks, impresiones y conversiones aunque es cierto que algunas te especifican que no lo modifiques, será por algo. Lo mejor, preguntar a los soportes de cada empresa directamente .


----------



## gamusino30 (3 May 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Depende de la red, yo lo preguntaría abiertamente comentando que quieres poner una banner concreto en un tamaño que no tienen y a ver que te dicen. Por ejemplo en Adjal sí es posible hacerlo, puedes crear banners propios y con el link asociado a tu cuenta de esa campaña (por ejemplo: http://adjal/usuario/campaña/xxxxx ... ) te contabiliza igual que cualquier otro banner ya existente.
> 
> Por lo general la mayoría de los códigos tienen algo parecido, un link asociado al usuario y único donde se contabilizan los clicks, impresiones y conversiones aunque es cierto que algunas te especifican que no lo modifiques, será por algo. Lo mejor, preguntar a los soportes de cada empresa directamente .



Adjal tiene muchas campañas dependiendo del país. ¿Como se tiene en cuenta eso? Lo digo porque hay banners para colombia, España, México etc.

¿Si pones un banner ES y entra un ME se cuenta como valido?


----------



## MetalLord (4 May 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Adjal tiene muchas campañas dependiendo del país. ¿Como se tiene en cuenta eso? Lo digo porque hay banners para colombia, España, México etc.
> 
> ¿Si pones un banner ES y entra un ME se cuenta como valido?



No, va por geolocalización. Para que sean válidos deben ser visitas provenientes del país que admite esa campaña. Para clicks de México necesitarás alguna campañas de Mexico. La ventaja con Adjal (otras empresas también lo tienen aunque no todas) es que la geolocalización es automática. Si pones campañas de varios países se mostrará la publicidad para el visitante proveniente de ese país no de otra para que los clicks sean válidos. 

En el post que hice para Adjal he añadido una guía que está bastante bien sobre todos estos temas, por si la quieres mirar : Consejos Publicitarios: Alternativas a Adsense : Adjal


----------



## MetalLord (30 May 2013)

Pongo esto aquí que puede ser muy útil. Son herramientas que muchos conoceréis, pero para quien no las conozca le van a venir muy bien. 

3 herramientas gratuitas para aumentar visitas en nuestras páginas


----------



## MetalLord (27 Jun 2013)

Añado un par de justificantes de pago :

Adlfy: 








Impresiones Web :


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Jun 2013)

IW tienen fama de rancios. ¿Cuantas impresiones has tenido que generar para sacar 127 euros?


----------



## MetalLord (27 Jun 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> IW tienen fama de rancios. ¿Cuantas impresiones has tenido que generar para sacar 127 euros?



Tendría que mirarlo detenidamente, pero más o menos me da un CPM de 0,10 (con POPUP incluido). Tienen muchas campañas, pero gran parte de ellas bajas de precio, la clave es filtrarlas y dejar las mejor pagadas.


----------



## valeriano (4 Jul 2013)

He estado leyendo el hilo, buscando información sobre la LSSI y la publicidad en webs y blogs. Yo tengo un blog con pocas visitas y había pensado en meter algo de publicidad, aunque sea para ganar un euro al mes pero para ir aprendiendo del tema.

La sorpresa es que indagando veo que si ganas un solo centimo tienes que indicar tu nombre, teléfono, DNI, dirección... Una locura vamos. Y lo peor no es que el Ministerio se ponga a investigar si te sacas 20 euros al mes, sino que por lo que leo también te pude denunciar un particular.

Al leerlo se me han ido las ganas, no me compensa publicar todos esos datos al alcance de todos el mundo. Pero me gustará conocer vuestras opiniones.

La fuente:
Ámbito de aplicación - Ley de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Información - Telecomunicaciones y Sociedad de la Información - Mº de Industria, Energía y Turismo

Las infracciones: Infracciones y sanciones - Ley de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Información - Telecomunicaciones y Sociedad de la Información - Mº de Industria, Energía y Turismo

Me parece increible, cumpliendo la ley si mañana escribo una entrada dando una opinión me arriesgo a que el loco del pueblo se pase la noche llamándome porque no le ha gustado.


----------



## combuilder (5 Jul 2013)

Valeriano:
Me viene de perlas lo que indicas. La verdad es que estoy contigo en que para ganar un centimo no merece la pena indicar DNI nombre y telefono!

De momento, pongo en stand by lo de la publi ....


----------



## Toctocquienes (5 Jul 2013)

Tiene que haber alguna forma de saltarse la LSSI. Quizá montando la página en un servidor extranjero y usando alguna forma de pago digital.
Ni idea, no me he puesto a mirarlo pero se tiene que poder.


----------



## MetalLord (19 Ago 2013)

Vamos a pegar un reflote al hilo con una empresa que he encontrado hace poco tiempo y que me parece bastante original: *Exit Junction *

Sirve para monetizar el tráfico saliente de nuestra web. Instalamos su script en HTML y cuando una visita que provenga de buscador llegue a la página y le de en el navegador a "regresar" le aparecerá la publicidad relacionada con la temática de la web. Bastante curioso y no molesto para el usuario, además no hay que usar banner ni ocupa espacio en la web. Si damos a regresar dos veces volvemos a la búsqueda inicial. 

El análisis completo y más info de esta empresa : *Exit Junction *


----------



## kakamoto (2 Sep 2013)

Interesante... Pillo sitio


----------



## MetalLord (4 Oct 2013)

Bueno, pues me he currado una guía sobre como empezar a monetizar una web. Principalmente para principiantes que están empezando con conceptos básicos y algunos consejos y herramientas útiles. Por si alguno le queréis echar un ojo :

*Como ganar dinero con tu página web : Guía*


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Oct 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Bueno, pues me he currado una guía sobre como empezar a monetizar una web. Principalmente para principiantes que están empezando con conceptos básicos y algunos consejos y herramientas útiles. Por si alguno le queréis echar un ojo :
> 
> *Como ganar dinero con tu página web : Guía*



Si que te lo has currado, te has tomado en serio lo de producir contenido de calidad para google 

Espero tengas exito y posicione bien


----------



## MetalLord (4 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Si que te lo has currado, te has tomado en serio lo de producir contenido de calidad para google
> 
> Espero tengas exito y posicione bien



Jeje gracias, todo es ir probando. La verdad es que si cuando empecé hubiera sabido muchas de las cosas que he incluido en la guía me hubiera ahorrado montón de tiempo.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Oct 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Jeje gracias, todo es ir probando. La verdad es que si cuando empecé hubiera sabido muchas de las cosas que he incluido en la guía me hubiera ahorrado montón de tiempo.



Metele si te deja blogger unos rich snippets de valoraciones, lo dejas niquelado para la araña google


----------



## MetalLord (4 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Metele si te deja blogger unos rich snippets de valoraciones, lo dejas niquelado para la araña google



Bufff, la idea es cojonuda, hace tiempo lo estuve mirando para otras webs pero no tengo nada claro como implementarlo en Blogspot y me acojona un poco liarla.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Oct 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Bufff, la idea es cojonuda, hace tiempo lo estuve mirando para otras webs pero no tengo nada claro como implementarlo en Blogspot y me acojona un poco liarla.



Si le puedes meter los de autoria, los enlazas con un perfil de google+, eso no tiene mucho trabajo, resaltas en las SERPS un juevo.

Los de valoraciones ni idea en blogspots, no son complicados de poner en HTML, pero creo que hace falta HTML 5 para poder hacerlo.

Cuanto mas lo resaltes en las busquedas mas clicks te hacen, es asi, hay que destacar.

Ahora hablo con uno en g+ que esta puestisimo en medios sociales y me dice que el marasmo publicaciones que hay las que mas pinchazos, +1 y compartidos se llevan son los post con fotos-

Sinceramente, la gente entra a toda hostia, o destacas o recibes menos visitas.

Algo hay que hacer para buscar el click :ouch:

Pd: haz un perfil de una modelo rusa :: son las que cortan el bacalao en la red ahora


----------



## Rauxa (4 Oct 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Jeje gracias, todo es ir probando. La verdad es que si cuando empecé hubiera sabido muchas de las cosas que he incluido en la guía me hubiera ahorrado montón de tiempo.



Has probado esta web?
Practicopedia.com. Consejos, soluciones y guías para la vida cotidiana

Veo que es bastante visitada. Cuelgas posts y ganas un % de adsense.
Crees que se podrías generar algo?


----------



## MetalLord (4 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Si le puedes meter los de autoria, los enlazas con un perfil de google+, eso no tiene mucho trabajo, resaltas en las SERPS un juevo.
> 
> Los de valoraciones ni idea en blogspots, no son complicados de poner en HTML, pero creo que hace falta HTML 5 para poder hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Llamar la atención ayuda para traer visitas pero siempre que estés posicionado medianamente bien, sino de poco sirve. Y lo del posicionamiento es un mundo, nunca lo terminaré de entender. De vez en cuando se me posicionan muy bien algunos artículos sin hacer apenas nada y otros bien posicionados se pierden en las búsquedas, otros curradísimos ni aparecen etc... 

Google + la verdad que es una mierda, no me gusta nada pero por desgracia Google lo tiene bastante en cuenta por ser suyo y parece que lo de los circulitos es importante. No se que decirte, de vez en cuando me recomiendan en Google + y no noto mucha diferencia la verdad. 




Rauxa dijo:


> Has probado esta web?
> Practicopedia.com. Consejos, soluciones y guías para la vida cotidiana
> 
> Veo que es bastante visitada. Cuelgas posts y ganas un % de adsense.
> Crees que se podrías generar algo?



Esta no la he probado directamente pero probé una similar hace tiempo cuando usaba Adsense (no recuerdo el nombre) y la verdad que era una castaña, no ganabas apenas nada. Haces el trabajo para otros para que te dejen meter un anuncio de Adsense en el artículo. Si tienes mucho tiempo libre y mucho por publicar puede ser rentable. Pero si tienes una web (o varias) lo veo una pérdida de tiempo, mejor publicar en tu página y poner tus anuncios a tu gusto. Mi opinión claro.


----------



## Hacendado (4 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Metele si te deja blogger unos rich snippets de valoraciones, lo dejas niquelado para la araña google



Hey brother.

Hay algo en wordpress en forma de plugin para meter eso en los artículos que yo diga?

---------- Post added 04-oct-2013 at 20:16 ----------




MetalLord dijo:


> Vamos a pegar un reflote al hilo con una empresa que he encontrado hace poco tiempo y que me parece bastante original: *Exit Junction *
> 
> Sirve para monetizar el tráfico saliente de nuestra web. Instalamos su script en HTML y cuando una visita que provenga de buscador llegue a la página y le de en el navegador a "regresar" le aparecerá la publicidad relacionada con la temática de la web. Bastante curioso y no molesto para el usuario, además no hay que usar banner ni ocupa espacio en la web. Si damos a regresar dos veces volvemos a la búsqueda inicial.
> 
> El análisis completo y más info de esta empresa : *Exit Junction *




¿Que experiencias has tenido con eso? ¿Que tipo de publicidad muestra?


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Oct 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> Hey brother.
> 
> Hay algo en wordpress en forma de plugin para meter eso en los artículos que yo diga?



Yo he comprado este plugin en code canyon y contento, va bien

Rich Snippets WordPress Plugin by WPBuddy

Puedes crear tu los short codes para hacerlos, la verdad, los personalizas y los metes donde quieres meterlos, por short codes es mas sencillo para mi, si quieres cambiar estilos, maquetación, cualquier cosa lo haces en el short code y cambias todos, te quita curro.

Es lioso para comenzar, cuando lo pillas el truqui es una puta churreria


----------



## ivanbg (5 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo he comprado este plugin en code canyon y contento, va bien
> 
> Rich Snippets WordPress Plugin by WPBuddy
> 
> ...




También tienes la opción de añadir una función en functions.php que coja las primeras 20, 30 palabras de tu articulo como description... y te quitas de plugins...


----------



## MetalLord (6 Oct 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Que experiencias has tenido con eso? ¿Que tipo de publicidad muestra?



De momento poca. La estoy probando a ver que tal va. Te muestra publicidad similar a la de google, teóricamente relacionada con la temática de tu web en forma de enlaces. 
La ventaja que le veo es que no es molesta para el usuario ni ocupa espacio en la página. La he incluido porque me parece muy original, la única empresa que conozco que puedes monetizar los rebotes. 

Y esto ya lo desconozco pero no se si influirá también en las estadísticas de rebotes para google. Cuando el usuario da atrás se va a la publicidad en vez de ir a google, tú sabes que sucede eso pero el usuario no, así que a lo mejor pincha en la publi o cierra el navegador y google no lo cuenta como rebote, ya digo que no lo se pero podría ser.


----------



## Fuego azul (6 Oct 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> También tienes la opción de añadir una función en functions.php que coja las primeras 20, 30 palabras de tu articulo como description... y te quitas de plugins...



Gracias, ya lo he visto, pero es que estoy metiendo de video, de autor, de estrellas y yo que se cuantos mas, enriquezco el marcado semantico todo lo que puedo.

El plugin es altamente configurable, es lo que me gusta, creo el snippet que deseo y lo meto en shortcodes, me agiliza trabajo mucho.

WP me va como un tiro, lo tengo tuneado el server, además de meterle optimización de la base datos via plugin, el shortcode es agil, no resta rendimiento, la clave cachear y optimizar la base datos para conseguir altos rendimientos


----------



## Rauxa (6 Oct 2013)

Yo llevo 7 años haciendo cositas por internet, y lo que mejor me ha funcionado ha sido Adsense.
En un mes puedo ganar entre 100-150 euros. Y va en aumento. Con los otros sistemas, si puedo ganar 10-15 euros al mes, ya puedo dar gracias.
Mi blog tiene 1000 paginas vistas diarias. Que no es nada del otro mundo....pero ganar más de 100 euros al mes ya tiene su aquel.

Creo que los que no utilizan Adsense o bien es porque tienen una web porno o warez o bien es porque los banearon en su momento. Con Adsense en un dia puedo ganar 5 euros. con otro tipo de publi no llego ni a 20 o 30 ctms.
No hay color.


----------



## ivanbg (6 Oct 2013)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo llevo 7 años haciendo cositas por internet, y lo que mejor me ha funcionado ha sido Adsense.
> En un mes puedo ganar entre 100-150 euros. Y va en aumento. Con los otros sistemas, si puedo ganar 10-15 euros al mes, ya puedo dar gracias.
> Mi blog tiene 1000 paginas vistas diarias. Que no es nada del otro mundo....pero ganar más de 100 euros al mes ya tiene su aquel.
> 
> ...




Totalmente cierto... Creo que la única opción extra que tenemos, es vender espacios publicitarios en nuestras webs a determinadas empresas... Por lo demás... Adsense es lo mejor...


----------



## Sombra (16 Oct 2013)

Yo ahora estoy pendiente de que me acepten en adsense. La primera vez que lo solicité no tenía ni 20000 visitas al mes, ahora tengo el doble, 1500 por día mas o menos.
Si no me aceptan, tendré que irme a la competencia, a ver que tal.

Por cierto, puedes tener varias empresas de banners publicitarios con adsense?


----------



## Sombra (17 Oct 2013)

Ya me han aceptado y tengo mis banners puestecitos.
Lo único que no me gusta de adsense es que puedo limitar la temática de la publicidad pero hasta un límite. Alguna forma de mejorar ese limite?


----------



## MetalLord (12 Nov 2013)

Algunos justificantes de pago más. 

Teliad : 








Yllix : 








Clicksor : 








PopAds :


----------



## MetalLord (27 Nov 2013)

Vamos a pegar un upeo al hilo con una empresa que he encontrado hace poco, bastante nueva en el mundillo y que de momento me está sorprendiendo gratamente. 

*MediaHB*

Trabajan con publicidad en CPM mediante Sliders y PopUnders. Podemos elegir si colocar sliders laterales, un solo slider que aparece desde la parte baja de la web, ambos a la vez y combinarlos con PopUnder (máxima ganancia lógicamente). 

Se puede monetizar el tráfico de casi todo el mundo (salvo países como China por ejemplo) y una de las grandes ventajas en mi opinión, la cantidad mínima para solicitar el pago es de 1$ y realizan el pago en pocas horas. 

El análisis de esta empresa : *MediaHB*


----------



## Valdetronco (27 Nov 2013)

Lo subo que me interesa y mucho, estoy pensando lanzar en serio el blog y quizás migrar contenidos a una web.


----------



## iPod teca (28 Nov 2013)

MetalLord dijo:


> Vamos a pegar un upeo al hilo con una empresa que he encontrado hace poco, bastante nueva en el mundillo y que de momento me está sorprendiendo gratamente.
> 
> *MediaHB*
> 
> ...



Genial como siempre MetalLord.
Eso si, tengo que decirte que jamás he visto un blog con tanto banner publicitario como el tuyo


----------



## Fuego azul (28 Nov 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Genial como siempre MetalLord.
> Eso si, tengo que decirte que jamás he visto un blog con tanto banner publicitario como el tuyo



Para mi un poco molesto, los pop ups son demasiado agresivos, pero el forero sabra porque los pone asi, seguro, es mi opinión, sin mas


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (28 Nov 2013)

mira que hay maneras de sacarse más pasta que estas empresas pero no las pienso aportar hasta que se limpie de chusma el principal xD


----------



## MetalLord (28 Nov 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Genial como siempre MetalLord.
> Eso si, tengo que decirte que jamás he visto un blog con tanto banner publicitario como el tuyo





Fuego azul dijo:


> Para mi un poco molesto, los pop ups son demasiado agresivos, pero el forero sabra porque los pone asi, seguro, es mi opinión, sin mas



jeje , no os quito razón, pero es la página principal donde pruebo empresas de publicidad para ir descartando y quedarme con las que mejor funcionan en otras webs. Para ello necesito usar publis aunque sean algo molestas. El popup lo tengo reducido a 1 por IP y día.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 13:04 ----------




abogado-memendez dijo:


> mira que hay maneras de sacarse más pasta que estas empresas pero no las pienso aportar hasta que se limpie de chusma el principal xD



A través de las impresiones en una web sin Adsense? creo que no soy el único deseando conocerlas. No te cortes en aportarlas.


----------



## kudeiro (28 Nov 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> mira que hay maneras de sacarse más pasta que estas empresas pero no las pienso aportar hasta que se limpie de chusma el principal xD



lo siento, pero las webcam de zorras no valen


----------



## MetalLord (18 Dic 2013)

Voy a meter otro upeo con una empresa bastante curiosa que me he encontrado. Se trata de un acortador de enlaces aunque también tiene publicidad en banners que paga en Bitcoins.

De momento lo he usado poco así que pocas referencias puedo dar por el momento, pero me ha llamado bastante la atención como se han subido al carro del Bitcoin también algunas empresas de monetización. 

*Acortador de enlaces con pago en Bitcoins : CoinURL *


----------



## MetalLord (27 Feb 2014)

Voy a pegar un reflote con un par de artículos sobre dos tipo de publicidades específicas que tras probarlas bastante tiempo he conocido bien por si alguien le interesa probarlas. Los Popunders, publicidad algo intrusiva pero muy bien pagada y los acortadores de urls que funcionan muy bien en webs de descargas, warez, videos online o en redes sociales: 

*Popunders : Las mejores empresas para monetizar tu página* 

*Los mejores acortadores de enlaces*


----------



## KinderWeno (6 Mar 2014)

sarykelly84 dijo:


> SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM



A mi lista para el SEO negativo


----------



## iPod teca (6 Mar 2014)

¿Como se reporta a un forero para este spammer de mierda?
Gracias


----------



## MetalLord (22 Abr 2014)

Añado al hilo una nueva empresa que apunta muy buenas maneras, PopMyAds. 

Publicidad mediante PopUnders, parecida a PopAds aunque parece que con un CPM algo más alto, me está dando de media 1$, para visitas de USA he visto campañas de 2-3$, no está mal. Se puede configurar además a 1 banners por IP/día o que se muestre siempre. El pago se puede solicitar a partir de 5 dólares y pagan en menos de una semana. Más info : *Análisis de PopMyAds*


----------



## fert12_45 (14 May 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> La donación por Paypal la conozco pero no lo he probado aún .
> 
> Sobre los datos , "téoricamente" son confidenciales . Es decir , tu te registras con un e-mail y nick y eso es lo que puede ver cualquiera si se pone a buscar , el resto de datos están asociados a la cuenta pero son privados y sólo debe conocerlos la empresa que contrates , si alguien los obtuviera sería de forma ilícita . Mientras no haya material ilegal no hay problema . En todas las que he probado el funcionamiento es este , incluso en algunas puedes inventarte los datos ya que no son relevantes , lo básico es que pongas bien el pago por paypal , transferencia o cheque .




Hola qué hay, yo tambien estoy interesado en el tema. Estoy pensado en ponerme un blog de pedales de efectos de guitarra, como fabricarselos y tal ...
 
Ni de coña pienso poner mis datos personales en adsence, qué si donde vivo, mi ciudad, mi dirección ... pero creo que no es necesario ¿no? conque pongas tu numero de cuenta (lo más importante), con un nick y tu correo vas que te matas ¿no?

¿El pago es ingreso en tu cuenta o como está esto?

Hace poco encontré esto por aquí
Consejos Publicitarios: Como ganar dinero con tu página web : Guía

Francamente, lo único que veo viable es lo de los pop ups, ventanas emergentes y si acaso lo del botón Paypal. Pero lo de llenar la pagina de banners, que no se distinga en todo ese guirigai entre ellos y el contenido de lo que va el foro y tener que esperar que alguien (por equivocación más que nada) pinche en uno de esos banners ... pues lo llevamos claro :S


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2014)

conocéis alguna alternativa a Adsense con ads 'responsive'?

Amazon ofrece ads que sean responsive?

saludos,


----------



## iPod teca (20 May 2014)

Estoy probando Ro2.biz - We design your world

Creo que te meten virus o trojano en el ad porque se redirecciona la web sin hacer clic.
¿Los conoces? Tenía buena pinta pero si no se resuelve esto van mal.

¡También busco un ad responsive!


----------



## MetalLord (24 May 2014)

fert12_45 dijo:


> Hola qué hay, yo tambien estoy interesado en el tema. Estoy pensado en ponerme un blog de pedales de efectos de guitarra, como fabricarselos y tal ...
> 
> Ni de coña pienso poner mis datos personales en adsence, qué si donde vivo, mi ciudad, mi dirección ... pero creo que no es necesario ¿no? conque pongas tu numero de cuenta (lo más importante), con un nick y tu correo vas que te matas ¿no?
> 
> ...



Para poder cobrar necesitas dar todos tus datos, salvo que haya cambiado Adsense, los pagos son por cheque. De todas formas no te preocupes por eso, no vas a dar a Google ningún dato que no tenga ya.

Si no te interesa prueba otra empresa, muchas de ellas solo te piden la cuenta de Paypal para cobrar y el nombre de usuario. En la guía que indicas tienes bastantes empresas. 



iPod teca dijo:


> Estoy probando Ro2.biz - We design your world
> 
> Creo que te meten virus o trojano en el ad porque se redirecciona la web sin hacer clic.
> ¿Los conoces? Tenía buena pinta pero si no se resuelve esto van mal.
> ...



La usé un tiempo para probarla, empezó bien pero al poco tiempo redirecciones, ventanas emergentes sin avisar etc... y la quité.


----------



## fert12_45 (24 May 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> Para poder cobrar necesitas dar todos tus datos, salvo que haya cambiado Adsense, los pagos son por cheque. De todas formas no te preocupes por eso, no vas a dar a Google ningún dato que no tenga ya.
> 
> Si no te interesa prueba otra empresa, *muchas de ellas solo te piden la cuenta de Paypal para cobrar y el nombre de usuario. En la guía que indicas tienes bastantes empresas.*
> 
> ...




Cuales son esas empresas, me citas alguna? ¿Conoces alguna en castellano?

Para el tema adsense tengo una web en Crear página web gratis | Crea tu sitio web - JIMDO y no me deja. Extensiones jimbo.com o blogspot.com o de otro tipo no deja ¿Como lo has hecho?


----------



## MetalLord (27 May 2014)

fert12_45 dijo:


> Cuales son esas empresas, me citas alguna? ¿Conoces alguna en castellano?
> 
> Para el tema adsense tengo una web en Crear página web gratis | Crea tu sitio web - JIMDO y no me deja. Extensiones jimbo.com o blogspot.com o de otro tipo no deja ¿Como lo has hecho?



La mayoría de empresas que aceptan Paypal te piden los datos justos. Por ejemplo se me ocurre Adfly, Qadabra, PopAds ..... 

Jimdo no la uso, no te puedo decir porque no se como va, pero blogspot acepta Adsense sin duda ya que pertenece a Google e incluso lleva una opción propia para implementarlo en los blogs.


----------



## MetalLord (15 Jun 2014)

Upeo el hilo para añadir el Top 10 de empresas en mi opinión tras probar unas cuantas (bastantes) o que al menos a mí más me han convencido: 

*Top 10 alternativas a Adsense*


----------



## MetalLord (6 Sep 2014)

Nuevo upeo. 

Para monetizar el tráfico móvil, además de las empresas que monetizan toda la web incluyendo las visitas para móviles, unas cuantas específicas: 

*Monetizar tráfico móvil: Empresas de publicidad *

Estas visitas se pagan bastante bien pero cuidado con las redirecciones que tienen muchas en la publicidad móvil ya que a google no le gusta nada y puede penalizar la página.


----------



## kudeiro (6 Sep 2014)

he visto una práctica que hace mucha gente con adsense y es crear una app movil que solo sea un visor de su web (evidentemente la web tiene que ser responsiva o adaptada a movil) y poner admob en la app. Se crean gratis y online en sitios como Mobincube. Este tipo de apps solo las permite Google Play, Appstore las prohibe. Segun creo, se hace porque admob está menos explotado (cierto de momento) y se paga más que adsense, alguien de aqui hace esto?


----------



## iPod teca (7 Sep 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> Nuevo upeo.
> 
> Para monetizar el tráfico móvil, además de las empresas que monetizan toda la web incluyendo las visitas para móviles, unas cuantas específicas:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno tio. Gracias por la información.

He probado Mobain solo hoy y va muy bien. Pero leyendo por foros dicen que los que has puesto son todos anuncios porno o de sexo. O del tipo "Tienes un virus haz click aquí."

¿Sabes de alguno que puedan elegir categorias?

El de Mobain me ha parecido el mejor porque hay una opción de Fullscreen con una X para cerrar y sólo lo muestra una vez cada 24 horas.
El resto redirigen a otro sitio y sacan al usuario de tu blog.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (8 Sep 2014)

Hola

No he leido el hilo entero, pero sí he me ido a tu web y le he echado un vistazo por encima.

Hace dos años "acogí" a un bloggero que su ilustrisima majestad Hacienda se le había tirado al cuello, y lo incorporé dentro de mi actividad empresarial. Algunas empresas de con las que trabajamos son:
- Ebuzzing: tienen campañas e ingresan por click y por publicar los anuncios. Habremos facturado este año unos 1400 euros.
- Hotwords: No pagan hasta que alcanzas la cifra de 50 euros... pero terminan pagando.
- Smart Content: mejor ni buscarla, es una empresa que está empezando y tienen errores garrafales (y además, pagan poco y mal).
- Publicidad directa: Muchas empresas están dispuestas a pagar por aparecer en la web, y como lo tenemos todo totalmente legal, pues le facturamos la publicidad y listo 

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## MetalLord (8 Sep 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Muy bueno tio. Gracias por la información.
> 
> He probado Mobain solo hoy y va muy bien. Pero leyendo por foros dicen que los que has puesto son todos anuncios porno o de sexo. O del tipo "Tienes un virus haz click aquí."
> 
> ...



En los análisis lo tienes. 

Mobidea- va muy bien pero solo es para webs de adultos

Mobusi- Tiene lo que buscas pero la publicidad es CPA, si no tienes registros poco vas a ganar

Mobain- Pagan bien las campañas y tiene la opción de fullbaner sin redirección pero la quité porque me apareció publicidad de adultos varias veces aunque mi temática es otra. El soporte la verdad que deja mucho que desear, no me resolvieron el problema y la acabé quitando.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2014 at 19:48 ----------




Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No he leido el hilo entero, pero sí he me ido a tu web y le he echado un vistazo por encima.
> 
> ...



Se agradece toda aportación. La mejor es la publicidad directa, temática relacionada con tu web y bien pagada pero es muy difícil conseguirla.


----------



## iPod teca (8 Sep 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> En los análisis lo tienes.
> 
> Mobidea- va muy bien pero solo es para webs de adultos
> 
> ...





Tengo la fullbanner en Mobain pero los ads que me han salido se quedan en blanco o no van bien. El caso es que monetiza y bastante bien. Cada 500 visitantes unos 2 $. Vamos que la tropa que tiene 10.000 diarios se puede sacar 40 $ solo de estos.
Además me gusta que pagan cada 10 dolares via paypal. Tambien muy bueno que sale el Ad una vez cada 24 horas. Lo he testeado y es así.
Les he mandado email y ni contestar. 

He contactado con Mobusi y menuda diferencia el soporte. Una maravilla. Incluso ayer domingo enviandome información.
Me han pasado un script y me lo pasan un ad con redireccion, que mira que les dije. El caso es que me van a pasar otro que sea sólo fullbanner tipo popup.
Lo mejor por ahora es el soporte y que puedes elegir categorias. Así han visto mi web y me han puesto la categorio "ocio". Y me quitan contenido de adultos.

Ya os iré comentando.


----------



## workforfood (21 Sep 2014)

Septiembre un 50% de ganancias menos en Adsense, respecto al verano.


----------



## PEDROELGLANDE (22 Sep 2014)

Cada día es mas dificil, las empresas quieren mucho por poco y tampoco se puede regalar el trabajo.


----------



## MetalLord (24 Oct 2014)

Para los que usáis popunders o pensáis usarlos, algunos truquillos simples para aumentar ingresos: 

*Cómo aumentar ingresos con la publicidad PopUnder*


----------



## MetalLord (13 Nov 2014)

Para monetizar contenido erótico, porno, de adultos etc... una de las mejores empresas que he encontrado, con un CPM realmente alto: 

*Publicidad para adultos, Plugrush*


----------



## azemcfly (13 Nov 2014)

*Ideas de negocio*

Siempre puedes echarle un ojo a estas profesiones. Es por darle una nota de humor al tema. Es un articulo bastante curioso
http://boubiz.com/profesiones-con-futuro-cuales-son/:)


----------



## yoelomi (14 Nov 2014)

Una buena alternativa es adtual


----------



## MetalLord (2 Ene 2015)

yoelomi dijo:


> Una buena alternativa es adtual



La tengo pendiente para probarla. 


Añado de paso una empresa que me está gustando bastante, para monetizar el tráfico móvil (no se encuentran muchas). La publicidad es bastante limpia, a pantalla completa, sin redirecciones y trabajan con el tráfico de todos los países: 

*Mobicow*


----------



## MetalLord (27 Ene 2015)

Upeo al hilo con una de las mejores empresas que he probado últimamente, estaba esperando a recibir el primer pago para ponerla. Los requisitos para que acepte una página son algo estrictos, no acepta blogs de plataformas gratuitas etc... pero tiene un CPM bastante alto y sirve para todos los países: 

*Análisis de Adonly*


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 Feb 2015)

Metal Lord, he estado en tu página ahí dándole duro viendo cositas. Eres bueno. Yo uso Ad Dynamo, Adcash, Popcash y también he usado Mobicow. En este orden, para mi, son las mejores. 

Me ha funcionado Ad Dynamo de puta madre hasta ayer, que de repente no se ven impresiones y me está jodiendo bastante. Tengo muchos banners con un CPM de 0,05 euros, y a mi me valía, ganaba a peso.

¿qué alternativas dirías para conseguir un CPM de 0,05 euros con 20 banners (sí, 0,05 € con cada banner)? si, parecen muchos banners, pero con Ad Dynamo funcionaba, y la página tampoco quedaba tan ... petada, o sí, pero bueno, yo vengo aquí a ganar pasta, que no somos ONG

¿alternativa CPM puro (fijo si se puede, mejor) ? ¿admediaking? ¿ADEXM?
ADPV no me vale porque solo monetizan España, quiero una que monetice todos los países. Addynamo monetiza todo a 0,05 € CPM. Adbooth y las que piden mucha info, DNI, tal, cual, no me interesan.

Prueba Ad Dynamo, a mi me ha funcionado muy bien, a ver si me solucionan el problema y sigo con ellos


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 Feb 2015)

Falsa alarma... Ad dynamo, sigue funcionando y en pie8:

de todas formas, diversificar siempre es una buena opción:Aplauso:


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Feb 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Falsa alarma... Ad dynamo, sigue funcionando y en pie8:
> 
> de todas formas, diversificar siempre es una buena opción:Aplauso:



os vale la pena todo este pitostio por 0,05€ ?

desde la ignorancia lo pregunto y sin 'rin-tin-tín'...

Ya se que tenéis varios sistemas a la vez monetizando y tal...pero..no sé, yo la gente que conozco que sacara perras gordas con temas de contenido bajo demanda etc...seguramente con que 4 locos les compren 'sus cosas'...ya se sacan $250 dolares por semana..ojo estoy hablando de contenido ajo demanda eh...no clicks al tún tún..

saludos,


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Feb 2015)

Ds_84 dijo:


> os vale la pena todo este pitostio por 0,05€ ?
> 
> desde la ignorancia lo pregunto y sin 'rin-tin-tín'...
> 
> ...



yo llevo 2 años, y ahora empiezo a sacarle rendimiento.

Ojo... yo hablo de sacarle rendimiento 300 pavos al mes. Pero espero sacarle eso todos los días de mi vida, y ya, solo con mantenimiento.

como soy pobre, me conformo con poco
eso sí, el primer año ni los mocos. Ahora, tocando un poco, ya los saco.

rico no me voy a hacer, eso ya lo se... :XX:


----------



## MetalLord (2 Feb 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Metal Lord, he estado en tu página ahí dándole duro viendo cositas. Eres bueno. Yo uso Ad Dynamo, Adcash, Popcash y también he usado Mobicow. En este orden, para mi, son las mejores.
> 
> Me ha funcionado Ad Dynamo de puta madre hasta ayer, que de repente no se ven impresiones y me está jodiendo bastante. Tengo muchos banners con un CPM de 0,05 euros, y a mi me valía, ganaba a peso.
> 
> ...



AdDynamo nunca me ha terminado de funcionar aunque la he probado en varias ocasiones, supongo que tendrá que ver la temática de las páginas. 

20 banners en una web me parecen demasiados pero bueno, cada uno sabrá jeje , sobre empresas las mejores que he probado hasta el momento ya han ido saliendo en el hilo, CPM puro casi no hay, para que consigas un buen CPM en la mayoría necesitas que haya clicks que te suban el CPM. 
Admediaking o Exad te pueden interesar en ese sentido, no son de las mejores pero para lo que buscas te valen y no piden muchas explicaciones, pones el banner y listo. Qadabra también te puede ir bien, Adonly sin duda, puedes probar también CPMLeader, CPMAffiliation, ADEXM, Propeller Ads.... 

*Alternativas a Adsense*



Ds_84 dijo:


> os vale la pena todo este pitostio por 0,05€ ?
> 
> desde la ignorancia lo pregunto y sin 'rin-tin-tín'...
> 
> ...



Todo es relativo, 0,05$ por banner no es mucho, pero si tienes 3-4 banners por web, varias páginas y miles de visitas al día, ya es una cantidad interesante. 

En mi opinión lo importante es la evolución y probar cosas. Las posibilidades en Internet son casi ilimitadas, es cuestión de ir probando y mejorando.


----------



## MetalLord (17 Mar 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> ¿alternativa CPM puro (fijo si se puede, mejor) ? ¿admediaking? ¿ADEXM?
> ADPV no me vale porque solo monetizan España, quiero una que monetice todos los países. Addynamo monetiza todo a 0,05 € CPM. Adbooth y las que piden mucha info, DNI, tal, cual, no me interesan.



Upeo el hilo y te añado otra que encaja en lo que estas buscando. La estoy probando desde hace unas semanas y apunta buenas maneras: 

*Adhexa*


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Mar 2015)

Joder tío, me lees el pensamiento, he venido buscando tu hilo y me dejas este regalito

vaya crack
a probarla voy

te voy a hacer un regalito, y una lista de algunas que no creo que tengas en tus listas:
adsvisual
Admedia (no me vale, porque hay que firmar rollos de impuestos USA)
MadAdsMedia 
duggiads

joder, si rebuscas hay millones... hoy en una hora he visto un pilón
y una que no entiendo, y que llevo tiempo queriendo enterarme:

Epom

creo que ésta es la mejor de todas éstas, pero es complicado poner los anuncios, etc, ... no se, me da buena espina, he leído buenas críticas de ella, pero no termino de entenderla bien

ad6media también me gusta, pero es problemática porque al ser francesa, necesitas tener una sociedad, etc etc rollos burocráticos

ánimo figura


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (31 Mar 2015)

he probado AdHexa y no está mal, pero tiene una pega muy importante

ralentiza la carga de la web mucho, y hace que si tienes el banner en un lateral, tarde hasta 15 segundos en cargar todo el lateral

otra pega es que tiene un cpm alto, claro, pero es que casi no ponen anuncios, con lo que las impresiones bajan muchísimo, y al final, ganas menos que con otros

no ha habido mejora... fuera AdHexa


----------



## Rocker (31 Mar 2015)

Muchísimas gracias a Warrants y a MetalLord, sois unos cracks!!! Este hilo va a favoritos e iré probando alternativas, ya comentaré.
Yo trabajo con afiliados, pero hace poco que empecé a monetizar varios blogs pues no es mi sector de actividad principal, y más que nada quiero experimentar que tal se puede sacar algo de pasta por ahí para otros proyectos de más nivel que tengo.
Yo si tengo una empresa en UK así que puedo usar cualquiera que pidan datos, en eso no tengo problema, así dejo todos los beneficios en blanco y desgravo lo que corresponda.


----------



## MetalLord (7 Abr 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Joder tío, me lees el pensamiento, he venido buscando tu hilo y me dejas este regalito
> 
> vaya crack
> a probarla voy
> ...



MadAdsMedia ya la conocía aunque aún no la he probado. Las demás me las apunto para revisarlas, gracias por ponerlas. 

Epom está orientada al mercado anglosajón, para tráfico en castellano no se si será muy útil, me da que pocos anunciantes van a estar interesados en contratar los banners. 

Ad6media la estuve usando varios meses, todo correcto con ellos pero cambiaron las políticas y la quité. 



Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> he probado AdHexa y no está mal, pero tiene una pega muy importante
> 
> ralentiza la carga de la web mucho, y hace que si tienes el banner en un lateral, tarde hasta 15 segundos en cargar todo el lateral
> 
> ...



Lleva pocos meses aún, por eso no tendrá demasiados anunciantes, es lo que te comentaba, empresa para poner sin demasiadas complicaciones pero tampoco se la puede exigir mucho, buena opción como empresa para rebotes. 



Rocker dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias a Warrants y a MetalLord, sois unos cracks!!! Este hilo va a favoritos e iré probando alternativas, ya comentaré.
> Yo trabajo con afiliados, pero hace poco que empecé a monetizar varios blogs pues no es mi sector de actividad principal, y más que nada quiero experimentar que tal se puede sacar algo de pasta por ahí para otros proyectos de más nivel que tengo.
> Yo si tengo una empresa en UK así que puedo usar cualquiera que pidan datos, en eso no tengo problema, así dejo todos los beneficios en blanco y desgravo lo que corresponda.



Empresas de Afiliados he probado varias y la verdad es que poco me han rentado. Ahora estoy probando Afiliados Amazon a ver que tal, de momento muchas impresiones acumuladas, muchos clicks pero nulas ventas, veremos si mejora.


----------



## Visilleras (11 May 2015)

Refloto.

Muy interesante!


----------



## MetalLord (24 Jun 2015)

Subo el hilo con una opción interesante para los blogueros: 

*Coobis, monetiza tu blog mediante sponsors*


----------



## iPod teca (25 Jun 2015)

MetalLord dijo:


> Subo el hilo con una opción interesante para los blogueros:
> 
> *Coobis, monetiza tu blog mediante sponsors*



Llevo 6 meses con ellos y ni un solo post me ha salido.
El banner lateral que ofrecen no se paga mal por CPC.

El que mejor funciona, para mi, para temas de post patrocinados es Exponsor (míralo para una posible próxima entrada de tu blog jeje)

Saludos


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Ago 2015)

Como van esas webs???

Ad Dynamo ha cancelado sus anuncios y ahora solo hace anuncios de twitter y demas mierda. Me han jodido pero muy muy bien....

en septiembre tendre que replantearme todo esto, me estaba sacando 180 pavos al mes y ahora nada de nada. Mecauen la putaaaaa

A todo esto, estoy de viaje y no hay acentos aqui asi que perdonen la ortografia


----------



## MetalLord (11 Ago 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Como van esas webs???
> 
> Ad Dynamo ha cancelado sus anuncios y ahora solo hace anuncios de twitter y demas mierda. Me han jodido pero muy muy bien....
> 
> ...



Bueno, mira el lado positivo, hay muchas empresas donde elegir, cada vez hay más competencia. Si tenías fichadas varias que te funcionaban más o menos bien, pruébalas de nuevo. Yo cada cierto tiempo vuelvo a usar alguna empresas que en su momento no me convenció y más de una me ha sorprendido gratamente.


----------



## MetalLord (25 Ago 2015)

alrynec dijo:


> Adhexa se ha vuelto un timo, llevan 55 dias sin pagar ni responder a tickets de soporte. Una lastima porque el CPM era bastante alto si recibias trafico de USA.
> 
> Alguna alternativa que pague por puro CPM?



Por lo que he leído por lo visto están teniendo problemas con los pagos a través de Paypal por el país desde el que operan y están buscando otras formas de pago, he visto que hay gente que está recibiendo pagos por Skrill. Hasta hace poco pagaba sin problemas, aunque quizás se haya vuelto SCAM, a saber... En breve tengo que solicitar un pago con ellos, veremos que sucede. 

Para CPM puro puedes probar las empresas de SiteUnder, las que mejor funcionan de las que he probado: 

*PopAds vs PopCash vs PopmyAds*


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 Sep 2015)

Metal Lord, que tal AdsPlex??

ponen anuncios? si realmente ponen anuncios, imagínate un 80% de las veces, si la tarifa es de 0,20 dólares no está nada mal, e

pero me huelo que casi no pondrán anuncios y no haré ni una cuarta parte de las impresiones.

siempre es igual: los que te dan muchas impresiones, el CPM es horrible. Los que tienen CPM decente, es porque no te "detecta" las impresiones.


----------



## MetalLord (4 Sep 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Metal Lord, que tal AdsPlex??
> 
> ponen anuncios? si realmente ponen anuncios, imagínate un 80% de las veces, si la tarifa es de 0,20 dólares no está nada mal, e
> 
> ...



De momento parece que va bien. La llevo probando un tiempo y la tasa de relleno es bastante alta. El CPM que me está dando varía entre 0,04 y 0,08, dependiendo de la temática.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Sep 2015)

yo estoy probando un 0,07 no está mal

me estoy planteando poner varios banners, tú crees que se puede poner más de 3 banners?? voy a hacer una pruebita a ver si dejan

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 01:58 ----------

Metal Lord

En banners CPM, ... cuál dirías que es la que mejor te ha funcionado y actualmente te funciona?? 

Yo puedo decirte que hasta el 30 de Junio AdDynamo funcionaba DE COJONES, de hecho he ganado bastante pasta con ellos... pero no he vuelto a encontrar nada igual

Ahora mismo por ejemplo tus amigos de AdsPlex tienen los banners caídos, y los de Adswinner tienen la web caída. Menuda puta mierda... los dejo de momento, pero en fin


----------



## 206Niggi (8 Sep 2015)

Hola, me han bloqueado Adsense porque el banner estaba muy cerca del contenido, como puede ser posible?

Estoy buscando alternativas y addynamo me dice que ha llegado a un acuerdo con twitter y blablabla

hotadver no me ha aceptado todavía

adhexa parece que va pero a 0,07

Alternativas?


----------



## Ilustrador (15 Sep 2015)

Para quien busque CPM, una alternativa a Popads, PopmyAds y PopCash puede ser Shortest. Prácticamente son iguales a los anteriores, pero en mi caso les veo estas ventaja: 

-tienen un soporte muy bueno al usuario, en español. Son polacos, y a través de facebook puedes contactar, entre otros modos. Responden rápido y te asesoran bastante bien.

-campañas globales. Diversas opciones para acortar enlaces, acortadores masivos para toda nuestra página web, control del número de veces que salta un Popup o popunder. Todo de un modo sencillo y como he dicho antes, con un buen soporte.

-Se gana el 20% extra de lo que generen nuestros referidos, sin que a ellos les perjudique. Los otros no se si tienen esto, pero esta empresa es bastante joven y supongo que será un modo de promocionarse.

Os dejo mi enlace de referido, por si queréis :fiufiu::fiufiu: :
https://shorte.st/es/ref/9aa628e35c

Y este es su enlace normal:
Earn money on short links. Make short links and earn the biggest money - Shorte.st links


----------



## MetalLord (16 Sep 2015)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> yo estoy probando un 0,07 no está mal
> 
> me estoy planteando poner varios banners, tú crees que se puede poner más de 3 banners?? voy a hacer una pruebita a ver si dejan
> 
> ...



Adswinner no la he probado, es la típica que envía mails continuamente para que te unas, no me inspira demasiada confianza. AdsPlex de momento bien, buen fill rate y CPM aceptable teniendo en cuenta que cuesta encontrar cada vez más empresas en CPM puro. 

Para tráfico en español para banners no hay mucho donde elegir la verdad, de las mejores está ADPV que pones tú el precio que quieras. 




206Niggi dijo:


> Hola, me han bloqueado Adsense porque el banner estaba muy cerca del contenido, como puede ser posible?
> 
> Estoy buscando alternativas y addynamo me dice que ha llegado a un acuerdo con twitter y blablabla
> 
> ...



Tienes el hilo lleno de ellas. 




Ilustrador dijo:


> Para quien busque CPM, una alternativa a Popads, PopmyAds y PopCash puede ser Shortest. Prácticamente son iguales a los anteriores



Shorte como acortador está bastante bien, prefiero adfly pero también uso Shorte y de momento muy bien con ellos. Eso si, no tiene nada que ver con las que dices, son publicidades totalmente distintas. Shorte es acortador con unas cuantas funciones más que no están mal, las otras son publicidad siteunder exclusivamente, y alguna de ellas configurables: 

*Cómo configurar PopAds*


----------



## Ilustrador (16 Sep 2015)

MetalLord dijo:


> Shorte como acortador está bastante bien, prefiero adfly pero también uso Shorte y de momento muy bien con ellos. Eso si, no tiene nada que ver con las que dices, son publicidades totalmente distintas. Shorte es acortador con unas cuantas funciones más que no están mal, las otras son publicidad siteunder exclusivamente, y alguna de ellas configurables:
> 
> *Cómo configurar PopAds*




Ups, cierto. Acabo de recordar que tenía un script de Adfly y otro de PopMyAds, por eso me salía la pantalla de Adfly... Fallo mío. Para páginas de descarga o por ejemplo twitterfeed van muy bien.

MetalLord, deberías dar charlas sobre como monetizar en la web. Ya sabes, vender picos y palas a los buscadores de oro.


----------



## MetalLord (23 Sep 2015)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Ups, cierto. Acabo de recordar que tenía un script de Adfly y otro de PopMyAds, por eso me salía la pantalla de Adfly... Fallo mío. Para páginas de descarga o por ejemplo twitterfeed van muy bien.
> 
> MetalLord, deberías dar charlas sobre como monetizar en la web. Ya sabes, vender picos y palas a los buscadores de oro.



Juas, no me atrevería con eso ni de broma. Lo más que me he atrevido es a hacer una guía que voy actualizando según voy aprendiendo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Sep 2015)

Y digo yo... cuantos de vosotros tangais a las empresas de publicidad clicándoos vosotros mismos, o mandando mensajes a los usuarios diciendo "pinchad en la publicidad para ayudar a mantener la web", etc etc etc... Las empresas de marketing en la red pagan una mierda por que el fraude es mundial


----------



## iPod teca (28 Sep 2015)

Hola MetalLord,
comentarte que el otro día recibí un email de Google Adsense diciéndome que me habían habilitado un nuevo bloque de publicidad para los móviles.
Ahora están añadiendo publicidad para móviles al estilo de Mobusi.

Son dos tipos de anuncio, un intersticial a pantalla completa y botón muy grande para cerrarlo y un pequeño banner o viñeta que sale en la parte inferior al estilo de la publicidad de las apps.

El de pantalla completa me gusta porque no sale al principio, sino cuando le das a algún enlace.

Y lo mejor de todo. Como es de Google estos dos nuevos bloques "no suman" para la regla suya en la que se permiten solo tres bloques de adsense : (es mi gato y me lo follo cuando quiero)

Simplemente era por comentarlo en el foro y por si te sirve para tus artículos ya que empresas como Mobusi jugaban siempre al "te ofrecemos esto que Google no te lo da".

Un saludo


----------



## MetalLord (2 Oct 2015)

Google es otro mundo... De todas formas si ya entran también en el interstitial debe ser porque la competencia está apretando.


----------



## MetalLord (28 Oct 2015)

Parece que se están poniendo las pilas más empresas con el tema. Para los que usen o vayan a usar ADPV: 

*ADPV para rentabilizar el tráfico móvil*

Por lo que he probado y he podido hablar con ellos, de momento ofrecen banner a pantalla completa que se puede cerrar, con campañas en CPM de 1€ para España y campañas genéricas para el resto de países (también en CPM, aunque más bajo la verdad).


----------



## MetalLord (9 Nov 2015)

alrynec dijo:


> Adhexa se ha vuelto un timo, llevan 55 dias sin pagar ni responder a tickets de soporte. Una lastima porque el CPM era bastante alto si recibias trafico de USA.
> 
> Alguna alternativa que pague por puro CPM?





MetalLord dijo:


> Por lo que he leído por lo visto están teniendo problemas con los pagos a través de Paypal por el país desde el que operan y están buscando otras formas de pago, he visto que hay gente que está recibiendo pagos por Skrill. Hasta hace poco pagaba sin problemas, aunque quizás se haya vuelto SCAM, a saber... En breve tengo que solicitar un pago con ellos, veremos que sucede.
> 
> Para CPM puro puedes probar las empresas de SiteUnder, las que mejor funcionan de las que he probado:
> 
> *PopAds vs PopCash vs PopmyAds*




Sobre Adhexa, pago recibido. Me ha tardado más o menos un par de semanas desde que lo solicité:


----------



## MetalLord (27 Nov 2015)

Upeo el hilo y añado otra guía orientada a los dueños de blogs, para quien le interese: 

*Cómo monetizar tu blog*


----------



## Garbatella (30 Nov 2015)

Pues a mi me han escrito de adsense diciéndo que el blog en el que puse hace una semana un par de banners, me bloqueaban la cuenta porque habían detectado que me autoclickaba muy a menudo... No negaré que no haya clickado 4 o 5 veces, pero de ahí a dejar la cuenta en suspensión 30 días...

Ya contaré en qué queda la cosa pasados los 30 días.


----------



## chaber (30 Nov 2015)

Joder, viendo este post y otros foros, siempre veo a la gente quejarse de como Ad-loquesea no les paga lo que les debe.

Excepto alguna grande tipo Zanox, TradeDoubler o así.. no véis que es un puto timo todo este tinglado?


----------



## MetalLord (30 Nov 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pues a mi me han escrito de adsense diciéndo que el blog en el que puse hace una semana un par de banners, me bloqueaban la cuenta porque habían detectado que me autoclickaba muy a menudo... No negaré que no haya clickado 4 o 5 veces, pero de ahí a dejar la cuenta en suspensión 30 días...
> 
> Ya contaré en qué queda la cosa pasados los 30 días.



Raro es que no te hayan baneado ya directamente. Si te has hecho click tú mismo, algo que google ya sabe de sobra, y te han pillado, lo llevas bastante crudo para que no te suspendan la cuenta de por vida. 




chaber dijo:


> Joder, viendo este post y otros foros, siempre veo a la gente quejarse de como Ad-loquesea no les paga lo que les debe.
> 
> Excepto alguna grande tipo Zanox, TradeDoubler o así.. no véis que es un puto timo todo este tinglado?



En estas empresas hay de todo. La mayoría cumplen correctamente y también te encuentras algunas que no. Por suerte las que no cumplen suelen ser las menos. Con la mayoría de empresas que he usado o uso no he tenido ningún problema, solo con unas pocas y adivina, entre ellas Adsense.


----------



## chaber (1 Dic 2015)

MetalLord dijo:


> Raro es que no te hayan baneado ya directamente. Si te has hecho click tú mismo, algo que google ya sabe de sobra, y te han pillado, lo llevas bastante crudo para que no te suspendan la cuenta de por vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MetalLord tú vives de esto? De hacer webs y monetizarlas? Porque yo de conocimientos tengo pero estoy más metido en diseño y programación para otros y últimamente me estoy planteando hacerme algunas cosas para mi para que me den algun rendimiento "pasivo".


----------



## MetalLord (1 Dic 2015)

chaber dijo:


> MetalLord tú vives de esto? De hacer webs y monetizarlas? Porque yo de conocimientos tengo pero estoy más metido en diseño y programación para otros y últimamente me estoy planteando hacerme algunas cosas para mi para que me den algun rendimiento "pasivo".



Si la pregunta es, se puede vivir de ello? la respuesta en mi opinión es sin duda sí. Tanto con Adsense como con muchas otras empresas similares o alternativas a la de Google. Lo que cueste llegar a ello, el tiempo requerido etc... es ya otro tema.


----------



## Torontoboix (1 Dic 2015)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Feb 2016)

Como va eso, chicos?


en un mes o asi voy a retomar la web... a ver si seguimos pescando ingresos pasivos 

Voy a reconvertirla a ingles, me parece...


----------



## MetalLord (23 Feb 2016)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Como va eso, chicos?
> 
> 
> en un mes o asi voy a retomar la web... a ver si seguimos pescando ingresos pasivos
> ...



Si tienes las mismas visitas puedes fácilmente doblar los ingresos.


----------



## juanslt (25 Feb 2016)

Dado que cada vez más los anuncios están siendo boicoteados por los navegadores y móviles, creo que es un poco arriesgado apostar por vivir de ellos...


----------



## MetalLord (5 Mar 2016)

juanslt dijo:


> Dado que cada vez más los anuncios están siendo boicoteados por los navegadores y móviles, creo que es un poco arriesgado apostar por vivir de ellos...



Los bloqueadores nos joden a todos, está claro, pero también se van buscando soluciones e incluso algunas empresas buscan las suyas propias. Una empresa que encontré hace poco: 

*Poptm, publicidad antiadblock*


----------



## Rauxa (6 Mar 2016)

Que os parecen los nuevos cambios de Adwords?
Los anuncios de la derecha ya no aparecen. Sólo aparecen en el frame central.
Yo creo que eso hará que los anunciantes paguen algo más y que los que se posicionen de forma orgánica ahora, rasquen menos visitas.

Esto podría hacer que los que tengan adsense en su web puedan ganar más por click?


----------



## MetalLord (14 Abr 2016)

La idea del hilo era que se fueran aportando alternativas que se vayan encontrando, aunque parece que está parado... 

En fin, actualizo el hilo con un listado de empresas, creo que muy completo: 

*Ranking empresas de publicidad web*


----------



## españa profunda (3 May 2016)

MetalLord dijo:


> Si tienes las mismas visitas puedes fácilmente doblar los ingresos.



metalLord, enhorabuena por tu hilo, la verdad es que es muy interesante y abre un campo diferente a los legos en la materia como yo.
he visto tu blog sobre como monetizar un blog o pagina web y veo que la tienes en blogger, y por lo tanto supongo que es gratuito.
mi pregunta, y supongo que puede parecer tonta a estas alturas es, es posible monetizar un blog en blogger con otras empresas diferentes a google?
aunque sea un blog gratuito, tienes registrado el dominio?

muchas gracias y sigue con el hilo, aporta muchas cosas valiosas.


----------



## MetalLord (8 May 2016)

españa profunda dijo:


> metalLord, enhorabuena por tu hilo, la verdad es que es muy interesante y abre un campo diferente a los legos en la materia como yo.
> he visto tu blog sobre como monetizar un blog o pagina web y veo que la tienes en blogger, y por lo tanto supongo que es gratuito.
> mi pregunta, y supongo que puede parecer tonta a estas alturas es, es posible monetizar un blog en blogger con otras empresas diferentes a google?
> aunque sea un blog gratuito, tienes registrado el dominio?
> ...



Sí, en blogger puedes poner casi cualquier tipo de publicidad que no sea Adsense salvo publicidad porno, que no se acepta y te juegas que te cierren el blog. El dominio lo puedes registrar y asociarlo al de blogger, simplemente te quedaría blogger como hosting y el dominio tuyo.


----------



## españa profunda (5 Jun 2016)

buenas a todos. al final me decidi y he hecho un blog, ya hice uno el año pasado para tantear y ver como iba un poco el tema. la cuestion es que el de ahora lo quiero llevar un poco mas en serio y diseñando el blog o los apartados tecnicos me he encontrado con que search console me indica que seria bueno incluir el hreflang pues mi blog lo tengo enfocado principalmente a usa.
mi pregunta es, alguien puede indicarme como puedo meter un sitemap para añadir el hreflang?
se que se puede hacer desde el head del blog pero la verdad me da un poco de miedo porque en esto de la programacion soy un ignorante total y creo que voy a arreglar una cosa y fastidiar tres.
el caso es que en todos los blogs que he consultado como meter el hreflang como sitemap nadie te lo explica. yo lo he intentado pero me da error al incluir el que supuestamente es, sin embargo otros sitemaps como el generico xml y los atom los he insertado sin problemas, es mas, he comprobado que google ha reconocido el blog .
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, gracias de antebrazo.

Edito: despues de perder varias horas con este tema e incluso intentar meter la etiqueta en la pagina en html, he leido una opinion en la cual el hreflang para blogger no hace falta pues no te deja incluirlo. ademas por lo visto solo es valido cuando el mismo articulo esta escrito en varios idiomas. 
lo comento por si a alguien le puede ayudar y no pierda el tiempo como yo :XX:


----------



## The Tiger (5 Jun 2016)

Yo estuve probando con adfly durante un tiempo y al final lo quité porque con adsense me hago más. Opino que adfly no paga demasiado bien por clic. Además, es muy intrusivo.


----------



## MetalLord (11 Jul 2016)

oligalma dijo:


> Yo estuve probando con adfly durante un tiempo y al final lo quité porque con adsense me hago más. Opino que adfly no paga demasiado bien por clic. Además, es muy intrusivo.



Son publicidades diferentes. Adfly es interesante para páginas que contienen links de descargas o muchos links externos. Es una publicidad que se cierra en 5 segundos, por lo que no es demasiado molesta, los usuarios se acostumbran a ella si al pasarla llegan a lo que buscan.


----------



## Kublai (11 Jul 2016)

Adsense es lo menos malo entre lo muy malo.

Alternativas que uso:

- Adnow, se puede complementar con adsense, la gran época de esta empresa fue hace un año cuando pagan el doble, ahora apenas llegan a 0,30$ por cada 1.000 impresiones







- Criteo.com, se puede combinar con otros banner de publicidad, aunque nunca llegue a pillar el truco y actualmente ni la uso.

- Booking, estuve probando tripadvisor, trivago y nada comparado con esta, yo combino booking con hotelscombined, lo malo de las reservas son las anulaciones, el mes pasado en rojo las canceladas ienso:







- Yuhuads, para monetizar solo las visitas móviles, esta casi al nivel de adsense para esto.

Me leí un par de páginas y no vi amazon (supongo que estará..), pero también es un gran programa en lo que va de mes







También probé portals.aliexpress pero ni saque el mínimo para cobrar en y lo tengo abandonado

Uno que me dio buenas ganancias e ideas clickbank, también lo recomiendo tener cuenta ahí aunque solo sea para cotillear las novedades

Cierro mi comentario con otros que uso con más pena que gloria shareasale, el cerrado de rakuten, tradedoubler y uno de inglaterra que ni me acuerdo del nombre, pero que también estaba bien para, te inscribías y te daba un código de afiliado universal para usarlo en vez de estar inscribiendote una por una en las diferentes plataforamas.

Cada enlace se convertía en afiliado automáticamente...ajajaja Skimlinks se llama, lo use para un foro.

Lo mejor es conseguir visitas y poner tu mismo la publicidad de tus productos/servicios


----------



## MetalLord (25 Ago 2016)

Atención a la nueva actualización que va a meter Google en Enero: 

*Google penalizará la publicidad móvil intrusiva*


----------



## MetalLord (28 Oct 2016)

Upeo al hilo con una interesante empresa para quien tenga Fanpages o cuentas de Facebook y twitter con bastantes seguidores: 

*Viralinkz, gana dinero con Facebook y Twitter*

Aún la estoy probando pero apunta buenas maneras y por el momento está dando muy buen CPM, en torno a 1,50 - 2$.


----------



## MetalLord (13 Ene 2017)

Nuevo upeo al hilo con un artículo creo que interesante, para quien busque ideas sobre cómo monetizar el blog y sacarle más rendimiento: 

*Ganar dinero con un blog sin Adsense*


Por cierto, he notado que han bajado notablemente los precios de campañas de todas las empresas los últimos meses, ¿alguien más lo ha notado?


----------



## MetalLord (24 Feb 2017)

Upeo el hilo con una opción interesante que me he encontrado hace unas semanas y que estoy probando. Resulta que Booking tiene también un programa de afiliados que paga comisión por cada reserva que se haga desde nuestra página. Si tenéis webs de turismo o viajes puede sacarse buen rendimiento. 

Info: *Programa de afiliados de Booking*


----------



## sagunto1234 (26 Feb 2017)

eres mi idolo, me acabo de descargar desde locutorio horas y horas de informacion, media web tuya. Ojalá esté bien explicado, porque ahora voy para casa para leer dicha información.


----------



## Trailer Burdel (26 Feb 2017)

Yo no tengo web, pero en el bar de debajo de mi casa hay una máquina tragaperras de la que veo salir gran cantidad de monedas cada vez que voy a comprar tabaco, ¿qué tal me iría si pongo una en mi casa? ¿cuánto tiempo debo esperar para obtener beneficios?


----------



## MetalLord (10 Mar 2017)

Trailer Burdel dijo:


> Yo no tengo web, pero en el bar de debajo de mi casa hay una máquina tragaperras de la que veo salir gran cantidad de monedas cada vez que voy a comprar tabaco, ¿qué tal me iría si pongo una en mi casa? ¿cuánto tiempo debo esperar para obtener beneficios?



Creo que este no es el hilo para lo que buscas.


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Mar 2017)

Enhorabuena al creador del hilo y los intervinientes. Una preguntilla... ¿es verdad que los de Adsense ya no dejan monetizar blogs en blogger (blogspot)? ¿Tienes que comprar un dominio obligatoriamente? O es un bulo.


----------



## MetalLord (5 Abr 2017)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Enhorabuena al creador del hilo y los intervinientes. Una preguntilla... ¿es verdad que los de Adsense ya no dejan monetizar blogs en blogger (blogspot)? ¿Tienes que comprar un dominio obligatoriamente? O es un bulo.



No lo creo, puedes poner cualquier código de publicidad, incluso Adsense viene por defecto integrado en blogger si lo quieres instalar. 

Lo que no está permitido es poner publicidad en blogs porno (de blogger se entiende). Si permiten este tipo de contenido siempre que lo señales como de adultos el blog, pero no monetizarlo.


----------



## Tars (6 Abr 2017)

MetalLord dijo:


> Atención a la nueva actualización que va a meter Google en Enero:
> 
> *Google penalizará la publicidad móvil intrusiva*



pues a ver si le meten mano a calopez porque es un asco la versión móvil con tanto anuncio que ocupa la pantalla completamente.

afortunadamente opera mini tiene bloqueador de publicidad


----------



## MetalLord (21 Abr 2017)

Tars dijo:


> pues a ver si le meten mano a calopez porque es un asco la versión móvil con tanto anuncio que ocupa la pantalla completamente.
> 
> afortunadamente opera mini tiene bloqueador de publicidad



Parece que se lo está tomando Google en serio el tema, aunque yo creo que Calopez se libra jeje

Google incluirá un bloqueador de publicidad en Chrome

Los tipos de anuncios no aceptables serán los definidos por la "coalición para mejores anuncios" (de la que Google y Facebook forman parte). Este grupo publicó en marzo una lista de anuncios aceptables, entre los que se excluyen pop-ups, vídeos con sonido que empiezan solos y anuncios que tapan el contenido durante unos segundos.


----------



## sagunto1234 (22 Abr 2017)

perdona, es verdad que es necesario publicar los datos personales para tener una web?


----------



## v4vendetta (2 May 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> perdona, es verdad que es necesario publicar los datos personales para tener una web?



Si,hay que registrar un titular de dominio


----------



## MetalLord (11 May 2017)

Para quien busque empresas con métodos de pago alternativos: 

*Empresas de publicidad que pagan en Bitcoins*


----------



## MetalLord (24 May 2017)

Meto un up a esto, a ver si más gente se anima a comentar opciones que podamos usar como alternativas.


----------



## noeLgalaweR (24 May 2017)

no ganais un mojon de ñordo


----------



## Naguissa (26 May 2017)

noeLgalaweR dijo:


> no ganais un mojon de ñordo



2 dias después sigue esta basura de comentario cagado por un troll aquí y el troll sin banear.

Burbuja en su línea, descendente.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetalLord (27 May 2017)

Naguissa dijo:


> 2 dias después sigue esta basura de comentario cagado por un troll aquí y el troll sin banear.
> 
> Burbuja en su línea, descendente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk



El ignore es la única solución ante niñatos que se creen que esto es la guardería.


----------



## MetalLord (25 Jun 2017)

Upeo con una Wiki con un buen número de alternativas: 

*Wiki Alternativas a Adsense*


----------



## Glammy (14 Jul 2017)

Hola, qué me recomendáis para monetizar una página de viajes/turismo?

No tiene muchas visitas porque solo tiene unos meses y de momento le tengo puesto adsense pero no me está dando mucho.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Jul 2017)

Naguissa dijo:


> 2 dias después sigue esta basura de comentario cagado por un troll aquí y el troll sin banear.
> 
> Burbuja en su línea, descendente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk





Es que es verdad. No ganáis un mojón .


----------



## MetalLord (29 Jul 2017)

Glammy dijo:


> Hola, qué me recomendáis para monetizar una página de viajes/turismo?
> 
> No tiene muchas visitas porque solo tiene unos meses y de momento le tengo puesto adsense pero no me está dando mucho.



Creo que salió por el hilo algo parecido hace tiempo. Para algo tan específico yo creo que la mejor opción es usar plataformas de afiliados como Booking. También puedes usar afiliados Amazon y vender guías, libros de turismo, etc... 

Con pocas visitas, lo único que te puede dar dinero es conseguir conversiones/ventas de gente interesada.


----------



## Glammy (12 Ago 2017)

MetalLord dijo:


> Creo que salió por el hilo algo parecido hace tiempo. Para algo tan específico yo creo que la mejor opción es usar plataformas de afiliados como Booking. También puedes usar afiliados Amazon y vender guías, libros de turismo, etc...
> 
> Con pocas visitas, lo único que te puede dar dinero es conseguir conversiones/ventas de gente interesada.



Gracias por la ayuda. Probaré booking que es muy conocida y la gente se puede fiar para registrarse, a ver si consigo conversiones


----------



## MetalLord (28 Ago 2017)

Vamos a meter un upeo a esto con una opción interesante para quien tenga canal de YouTube con unos cuantos seguidores. Lo ha lanzado hace poco SeedingUp, empresa bastante conocida, así que pinta bien. 

Básicamente consiste en hacer videos de 2-3 minutos para los anunciantes, subirlos a nuestro canal de YouTube y cobrar por ello. Dejo info:

*Ganar dinero como influencer con SeedingUp y Youtube*


----------



## MetalLord (11 Sep 2017)

Esto es un poco off-topic pero lo pongo aquí que puede interesar a alguien. 

Hace un tiempo me monté una Fanpage para tantear un poco ese tema. El caso es que ha ido ganando seguidores poco a poco y parece que ha gustado. 

Si alguno tenéis un blog que actualicéis de forma regular y queréis promocionarlo un poco más, enviadme si queréis un privado con el blog que sea y lo reviso para ver si encaja con la temática. 

Ya tengo varios blogs que se han apuntado al tema y les lleva visitas, que aunque de momento no sean muchas, también suma. Además de la posiblidad de que se comparta en Facebook y ganéis más visitas/seguidores o gente que conozca vuestra página. 

Pues eso, interesados en el tema, MP con el blog que sea. Soy bastante exigente con los blogs que acepto la verdad, espero que nadie se enfade por eso... 

Si tardo en contestar no desesperéis tampoco, que últimamente me conecto bastante menos al foro. 

Cualquier duda me preguntáis, no problem. Sobre los precios, es gratis. Lo hago porque me apetece y porque ganamos ambas partes. Yo aumentaré probablemente en seguidores al tener más contenido y vosotros visitas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Sep 2017)

Aprovecho pues tu visita para mandarte un saludo MetalLord


----------



## luismarple (11 Sep 2017)

Cómo ganar dinero con tu página web? ofreciendo un servicio. Me flipa toda esa gente que se limita a meter adsense en su página y esperar a que entre la pasta. Si tienes tráfico y tu página va de una temática específica estrújate las neuronas para encontrar algo que vender, algo vendible que interese a tus visitantes. Eso siempre dará mucha más pasta.


----------



## MetalLord (11 Sep 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Cómo ganar dinero con tu página web? ofreciendo un servicio. Me flipa toda esa gente que se limita a meter adsense en su página y esperar a que entre la pasta. Si tienes tráfico y tu página va de una temática específica estrújate las neuronas para encontrar algo que vender, algo vendible que interese a tus visitantes. Eso siempre dará mucha más pasta.



Meter Adsense a tu página y esperar a que entre la pasta es una opción también válida siempre que tengas las suficientes visitas o de suficiente calidad. 

Para temáticas muy específicas puede ser más "sencillo" monetizarlas y sacarles dinero aunque no se tengan muchas visitas, pero hay muchas más que no es tan fácil.


----------



## MetalLord (22 Sep 2017)

MPs contestados, me quoteo por si hay más interesados: 



MetalLord dijo:


> Esto es un poco off-topic pero lo pongo aquí que puede interesar a alguien.
> 
> Hace un tiempo me monté una Fanpage para tantear un poco ese tema. El caso es que ha ido ganando seguidores poco a poco y parece que ha gustado.
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalLord (7 Oct 2017)

MPs contestados.


----------



## MetalLord (24 Oct 2017)

Upeo esto con artículo sobre dos conocidas empresas de publicidad popunder (de las mejores para mí). Estuve haciendo una prueba varias semanas con ellas y bueno, este es el resultado y las conclusiones: 

*Comparación PopAds vs PopMyAds*


----------



## MetalLord (16 Nov 2017)

Se avecinan cambios importantes. Chrome va a sacar una actualización a partir de enero que bloqueará toda la publicidad de ventanas emergentes. He estado revisando info sobre el tema y no pinta bien para quien use este tipo de anuncios, las empresas están bastante preocupadas con el tema y ya están buscando unirse a ver qué pueden hacer para solventarlo. Más info: 

*¿Se acerca el final de la publicidad con ventanas emergentes?*


----------



## Larri (16 Nov 2017)

Pues casi mejor que se bloquee porque estoy hasta los huevos del anuncio de HAGA CLICK EN... que parece un virus que no hay forma de cerrar las ventanas y me tiene loco perdido.


----------



## MetalLord (6 Dic 2017)

Larri dijo:


> Pues casi mejor que se bloquee porque estoy hasta los huevos del anuncio de HAGA CLICK EN... que parece un virus que no hay forma de cerrar las ventanas y me tiene loco perdido.



El problema es que muchas páginas han abusado de esa publicidad porque es bastante rentable. Ahora va a tocar pagar el pato a todo el mundo.


----------



## carmenhere (8 Dic 2017)

No hay nada mas seguro que Adsense.. Asi de facil Google se ha hecho con el lider de esta rama.. Si estas en Adsense tienes un buen blog. Sino, estas muy lejos de ser un bloger de exito..


----------



## MetalLord (18 Dic 2017)

carmenhere dijo:


> No hay nada mas seguro que Adsense.. Asi de facil Google se ha hecho con el lider de esta rama.. Si estas en Adsense tienes un buen blog. Sino, estas muy lejos de ser un bloger de exito..



Nadie pone en duda que Adsense está entre lo mejor en cuanto a monetización, pero lo que afirmas es una chorrada. Hay multitud de páginas que se pueden considerar de éxito o que ganan mucho dinero y no usan Adsense.


----------



## MetalLord (28 Dic 2017)

Para quien busque un método de monetización diferente, quizás el futuro, quien sabe...

*Minar criptomonedas en el navegador, la forma de monetización web en auge*


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (28 Dic 2017)

En español, adsense funciona como el culo porque no tiene el volumen de anuncios relevantes al contenido como el que hay en usanolandia. 

Para hacer algo de dinero, tienes que montarte una web siguiendo una estrategia estricta de nichos a la antigua usanza. 

Eso técnicamente es un MFA (made for adsense) y acaba baneado tarde o temprano. Parece como si tecnológicamente estuvieramos hace una o dos décadas.


----------



## MetalLord (14 Ene 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> En español, adsense funciona como el culo porque no tiene el volumen de anuncios relevantes al contenido como el que hay en usanolandia.
> 
> Para hacer algo de dinero, tienes que montarte una web siguiendo una estrategia estricta de nichos a la antigua usanza.
> 
> Eso técnicamente es un MFA (made for adsense) y acaba baneado tarde o temprano. Parece como si tecnológicamente estuvieramos hace una o dos décadas.



Es cierto, Adsense en español está bastante lejos de las ganacias que da para webs en inglés. Pero en realidad pasa con cualquier empresa en general. Puedes ver diferencias abismales de los precios en cpm o en cpc para España y para USA o UK. Y para Latinomérica es aún peor. 

Para determinadas páginas es bastante más rentable tirar de otras opciones que de Adsense, como afiliados, cpa, etc...


----------



## MetalLord (25 Ene 2018)

MetalLord dijo:


> Se avecinan cambios importantes. Chrome va a sacar una actualización a partir de enero que bloqueará toda la publicidad de ventanas emergentes. He estado revisando info sobre el tema y no pinta bien para quien use este tipo de anuncios, las empresas están bastante preocupadas con el tema y ya están buscando unirse a ver qué pueden hacer para solventarlo. Más info:
> 
> *¿Se acerca el final de la publicidad con ventanas emergentes?*



Me autocito para actualizar este tema. 

Parece que el tema avanza y se ha creado una iniciativa para intentar luchar contra Google. Si queréis comprobar si vuestra página ha sido fichada por Google Chrome, link a la herramienta (gratuita): *Check if you've been blacklisted*

Para quien quiera saber más de qué va el asunto: 

*Comprueba si tu web está en la lista negra de Google Chrome 64*


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (15 Feb 2018)

MetalLord dijo:


> Me autocito para actualizar este tema.
> Si queréis comprobar si vuestra página ha sido fichada por Google Chrome, link a la herramienta (gratuita): *Check if you've been blacklisted*



Te puedo decir si una web está baneada en chrome sin usar ninguna herramienta;

* La web tiene en el header o en la mitad superior anuncios de adsense -> no está baneada. 

* La web muestra anuncios de la competencia de adsense -> baneada  

Lo mismo podríamos decir en términos de SEO para Google. ¿Quieres que google no te mande a la cola del buscador? Pon un anuncio de adsense en el header, uno tamaño XXXL o 

Y ahora vienen a exigirte un ads.txt para que confieses que anunciantes tienes en tu web :XX:

*Pregunta;* ¿Qué anunciantes CPM conoces que funcionen en castellano, sin ser empresas españolas (porque entonces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad)?


----------



## MetalLord (17 Feb 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Te puedo decir si una web está baneada en chrome sin usar ninguna herramienta;
> 
> * La web tiene en el header o en la mitad superior anuncios de adsense -> no está baneada.
> 
> * La web muestra anuncios de la competencia de adsense -> baneada



Es lo que podría parecer, pero no está funcionando así, al menos de momento. 



SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Lo mismo podríamos decir en términos de SEO para Google. ¿Quieres que google no te mande a la cola del buscador? Pon un anuncio de adsense en el header, uno tamaño XXXL o



Pues por experiencia te digo que curiosamente no es así. Tengo páginas que llevan baneadas de Adsense años que posicionan mucho mejor que otras aptas o monetizadas con Adsense. 



SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Y ahora vienen a exigirte un ads.txt para que confieses que anunciantes tienes en tu web :XX:
> 
> *Pregunta;* ¿Qué anunciantes CPM conoces que funcionen en castellano, sin ser empresas españolas (porque entonces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad)?



CPM puro prácticamente no existe para ningún país salvo en publicidad en ventanas. No entiendo muy bien el rechazo a las empresas españolas en este caso, son tan fiables o poco fiables como cualquier otra. Personalmente trabajo con varias españolas que me llevan pagando años sin ningún problema. Y he tenido problemas con otras, tanto españolas como americanas, rusas, polacas, etc... 

Te dejo link un artículo que te puede servir o al menos dar ideas: 

*Monetizar una página web en español*


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (17 Feb 2018)

MetalLord dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el rechazo a las empresas españolas en este caso, son tan fiables o poco fiables como cualquier otra. Personalmente trabajo con varias españolas que me llevan pagando años sin ningún problema. Y he tenido problemas con otras, tanto españolas como americanas, rusas, polacas, etc...



No quiero saber nada de empresas españolas en temas de internet o Ni para anuncios/afiliados, ni para servidores, ni para dominios.

A ti te puede haber ido bien, no digo que no. En mi caso no he tenido más que problemas y más problemas. De todo tipo. Tanto trabajando con webs mías como trabajando con webs de terceros. 

Incluyo en el bote a amazon.es. La última que tuve con estos estafadores a todos los niveles, es generarles unas cuantas ventas de 1.000€ para arriba y negarse a pagar la comisión con excusas. En cuanto vi de que iban, a otra cosa. Ni me molesté en protestar, lo único que pensé es "si es que no escarmientas, atontao" :XX:




MetalLord dijo:


> Te dejo link un artículo que te puede servir o al menos dar ideas:
> 
> *Monetizar una página web en español*



¿Cuales de esas empresas son españolas para saltarmelas? Algunas ya las conozco


----------



## el merluzas (18 Feb 2018)

Incluí el archivo ads.txt y todo cada vez ganando menos, es demencial esos hijos de puta


----------



## pechopalomez (19 Feb 2018)

Alguien a trabajado o conoce YieldPubs ?

Opiniones, experiencias?

Gracias!


----------



## MetalLord (23 Feb 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> ¿Cuales de esas empresas son españolas para saltarmelas? Algunas ya las conozco



De las que hay en el artículo, creo que españolas solo son ADPV y Publisuites, Quizás también Coobis, pero no estoy seguro. 



pechopalomez dijo:


> Alguien a trabajado o conoce YieldPubs ?
> 
> Opiniones, experiencias?
> 
> Gracias!



Ni idea, no me suena de nada.


----------



## MetalLord (21 Mar 2018)

Estuve hablando con unas cuantas empresas sobre cómo les afectaba el bloqueador de anuncios y de paso, sobre el futuro de la publicidad en Internet. Para quien le interese: 

*El incierto futuro de la publicidad web*


----------



## lerychope (4 Abr 2018)

pechopalomez dijo:


> Alguien a trabajado o conoce YieldPubs ?
> 
> Opiniones, experiencias?
> 
> Gracias!



Muchísimo cuidado con esta empresa, te venden la moto y como les firmes el contrato luego no ves dinero, ponen la publi y te amenazan con demandarte si quitas su publicidad. Ni se te ocurra poner publicidad de estos y mucho menos aceptar pago por adelantado...


----------



## mamelodi (4 Abr 2018)

Todas son muy buenas sin duda pero ninguna da la confianza que te pueda dar adsense. Recuerda que estas empresas a veces cierran sin motivo llevandose el dinero de los editores :/

----------------------------------------
Productos de padel


----------



## MetalLord (29 Abr 2018)

Upeo con un nuevo formato que están empezando a usar varias alternativas a Adsense y puede ser muy rentable: 

*Push Notifications, nuevo formato publicitario para monetizar tu web*


----------



## Austin100 (1 May 2018)

Muy interesante este hilo!


----------



## nuni (1 Jun 2018)

lerychope dijo:


> Muchísimo cuidado con esta empresa, te venden la moto y como les firmes el contrato luego no ves dinero, ponen la publi y te amenazan con demandarte si quitas su publicidad. Ni se te ocurra poner publicidad de estos y mucho menos aceptar pago por adelantado...



Estoy valorando añadir esa publi en mi web, pero al ver tu comentario he dudado. Por qué no ves el dinero si te pagan por adelantado? sirven más impresiones de las que te pagan?


----------



## MetalLord (18 Jun 2018)

Seguro que ya lo habréis notado unos cuantos desde hace días, se nota tanto en Adsense como en cualquier otra empresa, y parece que va para largo... 

*La reducción de ingresos por publicidad por la ley RGPD*


----------



## Victor123 (15 Jul 2018)

En este artículo se mencionan algunas alternativas a Google AdSense que también son muy buenas Alternativas a Google Adsense Además, hay otra herramienta que juega un rol importante en cualquier página web, sobre todo si hablamos de algo grande como una e-commerce, por ejemplo. Esta herramienta sirve para monitorear el sitio web en tiempo real, recoger la estadística completa sobre el tráfico y otras cosas y avisar al dueño sobre todos los errores que salen en la página Host-tracker.com - servicio de supervisión de páginas web, comprobación de tiempo de actividad de servidores, notificador sobre los problemas - es Yo la empecé a usar hace medio año y hasta ahora me siento muy contento.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (17 Jul 2018)

Quisiera preguntar si poniendo un botón de Paypal de "Donate" hay que cumplir la ley LSSI (es decir, tener que publicar tus datos personales).


----------



## MetalLord (8 Ago 2018)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar si poniendo un botón de Paypal de "Donate" hay que cumplir la ley LSSI (es decir, tener que publicar tus datos personales).



Pues es interesante la pregunta, a ver si alguien que lo tenga claro te responde. 

En mi opinión, si se trata de un botón de donación no te afecta directamente. Si tu web recopila datos de usuarios porque vende algo tienes que cumplirla igualmente, con botón de donar o no. Además, quien recopila en ese caso los datos es Paypal, no tu web. Otra cosa diferente sería si tienes venta en la web a través de Paypal.


----------



## santifesti (19 Ago 2018)

Soy visitante del foro desde hace unos años, aunque reconozco que nunca he intervenido. Hoy he leído en un blog que suelo visitar un artículo que me ha hecho recordar este hilo inmediatamente.

El artículo se llama *1.000 verdaderos fans* y es MUY interesante, porque habla de la posibilidad de ganar 100.000 euros al año haciendo lo que te gusta. Son cifras orientativas, por supuesto, pero no deja de ser un artículo revelador, al menos para mí. Y por eso quería compartirlo aquí. ¡Ojalá le saquéis partido!

1.000 verdaderos fans : éxito y dinero


----------



## GuiAl (30 Ago 2018)

*¿Cantidad de visitas?*



MetalLord dijo:


> No se muy bien donde abrir este hilo así que lo pongo aquí . Matizar que en esto de ganar dinero con nuestras webs nos podrá echar una mano Calopez , que lo tendrá dominado .
> 
> Pongo mi granito de arena y a ver si entre todos podemos conocer mejor las opciones y rentabilizar nuestras páginas si queremos sacar unos eurillos .
> 
> ...



¿Con cuantas visitas podrías plantearte incluir publicidad en tu página web?

GuiAl Ingeniería


----------



## MetalLord (15 Sep 2018)

GuiAl dijo:


> ¿Con cuantas visitas podrías plantearte incluir publicidad en tu página web?



Pues cada uno tiene su opinión al respecto. Yo soy de los que opina que es mejor poner publicidad desde el principio, siempre que no sea intrusiva para los usuarios. 

Depende también qué tipo de publicidad pongas. Anuncios cpm o cpc necesitas muchas visitas para que den dinero, pero si trabajas con afiliados, con pocas visitas si está bien dirigida la publicidad puede ser rentable.


----------



## MetalLord (24 Nov 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> No quiero saber nada de empresas españolas en temas de internet o Ni para anuncios/afiliados, ni para servidores, ni para dominios.
> 
> A ti te puede haber ido bien, no digo que no. En mi caso no he tenido más que problemas y más problemas. De todo tipo. Tanto trabajando con webs mías como trabajando con webs de terceros.
> 
> ...



Pues al final el tiempo te ha dado (casi) la razón. ADPV ha cerrado hace poco, una pena porque funcionaba muy bien. La parte positiva es que más o menos han cumplido, no han cerrado como otras que he visto y nunca se supo de los pagos. Esta, al menos en mi caso, me han pagado casi todo lo que tenía pendiente de cobrar después de cerrar, cierto que no me han pagado todo, pero bueno, al menos la mayor parte.


----------



## Tars (31 Ene 2019)

Una cosa que a mi me ha tocado siempre mucho la polla que me hace desesperarme desde hace años con adsense:

Aumentos del 35, 37 y 43 % páginas vistas, impresiones y clics y una reducción del 31 y del 33 % en RPM y CPC.







Conclusión: sigo en la misma puta mierda de ganancias.

¿Es normal que "se limiten / capen" las ganancias de esta manera? ¿A vosotros también os pasa? No me jodas.


----------



## Tars (1 Feb 2019)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> Tars cuanto ganas al mes con esa web aprox?
> 
> Creo que Adsense se está follando muchas webs nicho paco de mierda. Cada vez hay más sin adsense.



Unos 10€ al mes por cada una de ellas. Siempre ha sido así. Mes que sube una cosa, mes que baja otra.

No sé si Google considera mis webs micronichos , son dos únicas en su sector, sin competencia, una con 12 años y otra con 7


----------



## Tars (1 Feb 2019)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> No bueno me refería a webs micronicho., esas típicas webs de mierda que solo tratan un tema y están hechas para que la gente se equivoque y clicke en los anuncios creyendo que se descarga el programa y cosas así.
> 
> El problema de tus webs con esos CTR es que tiene pintan de ser una temática que no incita al click en el anuncio.



Tiene pinta de que es eso que dices. Simplemente no incita al click y por mucho que aumenten las visitas, los clicks siempre serán los mismos. 

Tendré que empezar a meter bloques de anuncios en mitad del texto como hace calopez aquí en burbuja :XX::XX:


----------



## Intop (2 Feb 2019)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> Veo mucha gente cagándose en todo en los foros de ayuda de Adsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no monetizas algo decente con AdSense vas listo para monetizar con Amazon con su mierda de cookies que duran 24 horas.


----------



## MetalLord (9 Mar 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Una cosa que a mi me ha tocado siempre mucho la polla que me hace desesperarme desde hace años con adsense:
> 
> Aumentos del 35, 37 y 43 % páginas vistas, impresiones y clics y una reducción del 31 y del 33 % en RPM y CPC.
> 
> ...



Cada vez leo más quejas sobre Adsense, han bajado mucho los precios de campañas y ya rara vez encuentras alguno de esos clicks mágicos que te dan 10$ de golpe. Quizás sea algo temporal, están habiendo muchos cambios últimamente con el tema de anuncios aceptables, bloqueadores de publicidad, etc... Si no,`pues a probar alternativas, de esto trata el hilo jeje.


----------



## eufor (10 Mar 2019)

header bidding se consiguen hasta mejores q con adsense pero te exigen un min de trafico


----------



## MetalLord (2 Jun 2019)

Vamos a upear el hilo que está un poco apagadillo con uno de los últimos descubrimientos que me está gustando. Un tipo de publicidad diferente mediante notificaciones bastante rentable, ya que cuando los usuarios se suscriben te sigue generando dinero mientras reciben anuncios en su navegador aunque no estén ya en la web. Interesante porque es muy poco intrusiva y he visto que la están empezando a usar muchas páginas, además de totalmente compatible con otras empresas, incluido Adsense. 

Ya he probado varias de este tipo y una de las que estoy usando ahora por su sencillez es esta: *Evadav, monetización web con notificaciones nativas*


----------



## needmoney (4 Jun 2019)

a mi las alternativas a adsense me parecen paco por mucho que haya decaido este

molaria que alguien se curre un excel comparando requisitos para que te acepten, normas para que no te baneen, cpm en el mismo nicho etc etc

pero vamos, en el tema videos si no estas en adsense estas muerto asi que solo serian paginas


----------



## Galindezgps (4 Jun 2019)

Muy interesante la información. Este artículo que tengo tal vez puede complementar esta información porque no es solo hablar de plataformas sino también saber ofrecer tus productos o servicios.

¿Quieres saber un poco mas de posicionamiento de marca? Probablemente la decisión que debes tomar en los primeros días de desarrollo es definir tu mensaje, pues si es así, te comparto este artículo. Cómo posicionar nuevas marcas. Leer más: Como posicionar nuevas marcas - Proyecto Freelancer


----------



## Rodrigo Chulo (6 Jun 2019)

Yo con adsense y con pocos clics me saco 400 euros al mes. Todo es saber orientarlo bien.


----------



## MetalLord (11 Jun 2019)

eufor dijo:


> header bidding se consiguen hasta mejores q con adsense pero te exigen un min de trafico





Juan Lopez Martinez dijo:


> Yo con adsense y con pocos clics me saco 400 euros al mes. Todo es saber orientarlo bien.



Pues está bien saberlo, pero tampoco pasa nada por poner algo de info y que nos enteremos los demás...


----------



## Harb (13 Jun 2019)

Juan Lopez Martinez dijo:


> Yo con adsense y con pocos clics me saco 400 euros al mes. Todo es saber orientarlo bien.



¿Podrías extenderte en cómo lo haces para ayudar al resto?

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 Jun 2019)

A mí me gustaría saber en qué websites (a parte de nuestras propias web) está permitido dejar enlaces de adfly, si hay alguno.


----------



## MetalLord (11 Jul 2019)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> A mí me gustaría saber en qué websites (a parte de nuestras propias web) está permitido dejar enlaces de adfly, si hay alguno.



Busca webs y foros latinos de descargas y cosas así, hay muchos y tienen bastante tráfico. En muchos de ellos la gente sube los archivos y los enlaza con adfly o con otros acortadores.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Jul 2019)

La única alternativa a adsense es que una empresa te compre un banner directamente sin intermediarios.


----------



## MetalLord (18 Sep 2019)

Upeo con una empresa que he descubierto los últimos meses y me tiene bastante contento. La mayoría de las campañas son en CPM (pago por impresión) y tiene muchos tipos de formatos para colocar en las webs. Por lo que he ido viendo, lo que hace es combinar las mejores campañas de los proveedores de publicidad, así que es bastante más rentable que otras plataformas, al menos lo que he podido probar. El único requisito obligatorio es tener dominio propio, es decir, blogs con el subdominio blogspot o wordpress no los acepta. Más info: *The Moneytizer, monetización web en CPM*


----------



## Abueson (18 Sep 2019)

MetalLord dijo:


> Upeo con una empresa que he descubierto los últimos meses y me tiene bastante contento. La mayoría de las campañas son en CPM (pago por impresión) y tiene muchos tipos de formatos para colocar en las webs. Por lo que he ido viendo, lo que hace es combinar las mejores campañas de los proveedores de publicidad, así que es bastante más rentable que otras plataformas, al menos lo que he podido probar. El único requisito obligatorio es tener dominio propio, es decir, blogs con el subdominio blogspot o wordpress no los acepta. Más info: *The Moneytizer, monetización web en CPM*



Vamos que o tienes decenas de miles de visitas al dia o no ganas ni centimos


----------



## MetalLord (28 Sep 2019)

Abueson dijo:


> Vamos que o tienes decenas de miles de visitas al dia o no ganas ni centimos



Al igual que en todas las demás, la publicidad ha bajado mucho los últimos años, y esta es de las que he probado que mejores precios de campaña tienen.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2019)

Refloto éste hilo porque muy interesante.


----------



## Paco de Mileto (14 Mar 2021)

*A la mierda con SEOs de mierda, con los enlazadores de mierda y con los negocios de mierda
*


----------

